# Yall come outta the heat and drivel a bit!!



## deerehauler (Jun 12, 2010)

Everybody just needs to enjoy the AC in this new driveler!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 12, 2010)

Kewl!


----------



## Resica (Jun 12, 2010)

Hot down there?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2010)

Quick HI while I fry some chicken tenders & tater tots.
No go on the snake hunt here either, but both party's left wiff some goodies OH and I have something to show the WOW's to make them droooool!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 12, 2010)

Refreshing!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2010)

Slip, yep, inside. Too hot to be outside!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 12, 2010)

keebs said:


> quick hi while i fry some chicken tenders & tater tots.
> No go on the snake hunt here either, but both party's left wiff some goodies oh and i have something to show the wow's to make them droooool!!!




hiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  !!!


----------



## slip (Jun 12, 2010)

Resica said:


> Hot down there?



weather channel said it "felt like" 114 today.

yeah, it was a little warm.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2010)

Hold my chair. Gotta guard the leftover pizza. A monster just busted through the front door!


----------



## slip (Jun 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Slip, yep, inside. Too hot to be outside!



oh boy.



Howdy Keebs. keep cool today?


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 12, 2010)

warm didn't describe it!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 12, 2010)

Evening ya'll.......


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 12, 2010)

Well, no piggies today. I'm still married to a vegetarian.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Quick HI while I fry some chicken tenders & tater tots.
> No go on the snake hunt here either, but both party's left wiff some goodies OH and I have something to show the WOW's to make them droooool!!!





Well between waiting on you and Wobbert-Woo  I'm not gonna have time to go snuggle up with Benecio and watch Wolfman.  

Wobbert and Fishbait are telling tales of ginormous hogs and playful porkers. They SAY they have mucho piggy porn for me but I don't think I'm gonna be able to stay awake to see it tonight.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 12, 2010)

Wow nice to get outta the heat!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 12, 2010)

Resica said:


> Hot down there?




whewwwwww......


----------



## slip (Jun 12, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> warm didn't describe it!


 i broke a sweat just thinkin about opening the door.


YaraG. said:


> Evening ya'll.......


what up yank...uh, Yara.




Bubbette said:


> Well, no piggies today. I'm still married to a vegetarian.



they hunted today?


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Quick HI while I fry some chicken tenders & tater tots.
> No go on the snake hunt here either, but both party's left wiff some goodies OH and I have something to show the WOW's to make them droooool!!!


Bet it will be better than my spicy chicken sandmich I had



YaraG. said:


> Evening ya'll.......



Evenin


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 12, 2010)

I actually had a purty cool day today!!!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 12, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Well, no piggies today. I'm still married to a vegetarian.



Wow I would be glad I didnt get one with this heat they would hafta get that thing on ice right after it dropped to keep from gettin rank


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 12, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Well, no piggies today. I'm still married to a vegetarian.



Stupid stic gettin in Wobbert-Woo's  way!  



Lemme just throw this little tidbit in. 

I sat in the same stand, up to almost 5 hours at a time last summer and this year. Never complained about my behind hurting or nuttin.  

So I start getting texts from Fishbait this morning...

"Your stand sucks"
"My back is killing me"
"I can't sit in this thing"
"I need more room"

So the great white hog slayer can't sit in a girlie stand for more than 45 minutes before the whining begins. 


Guess I gotta head back over there in a few weeks and show him how to actually hunt out of a 15' ladder stand. 

That should give it plenty of time to properly fumigate.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 12, 2010)

slip said:


> i broke a sweat just thinkin about opening the door.
> 
> what up yank...uh, Yara.
> 
> ...


What's up is that while you're down there sweetin your jewels off...... I'm wearing sweats cause im so cold.
Yeah, yeah, yeah.... I won't be cold for long. That's why i'm freezing myself


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 12, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Bet it will be better than my spicy chicken sandmich I had
> 
> 
> 
> Evenin



Evenin.....


----------



## Resica (Jun 12, 2010)

slip said:


> weather channel said it "felt like" 114 today.
> 
> yeah, it was a little warm.





Jeff C. said:


> whewwwwww......



It was 88 and humid up here today. That's enough for me.


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 12, 2010)

slip;5019150they hunted today?:eek:[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> If the day ends in y, then Bubba is at least working on getting to the woods. They went hog hunting today.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Quick HI while I fry some chicken tenders & tater tots.
> No go on the snake hunt here either, but both party's left wiff some goodies OH and I have something to show the WOW's to make them droooool!!!



You too??  Mitch is just about to dump the coals ... only think I hate about summer time ... time we work/play 'til it gets dark we end up eating at mid-night.  



turtlebug said:


> Well between waiting on you and Wobbert-Woo  I'm not gonna have time to go snuggle up with Benecio and watch Wolfman.
> 
> Wobbert and Fishbait are telling tales of ginormous hogs and playful porkers. They SAY they have mucho piggy porn for me but I don't think I'm gonna be able to stay awake to see it tonight.



Bugs what in the name of heaven is that in your avatar?!?!?!  



deerehauler said:


> Bet it will be better than my spicy chicken sandmich I had
> 
> 
> 
> Evenin



not good???    I was looking forward to trying one.  Considered it when we drove through for breakfast at 7:30 this morning but thought better of it!


----------



## slip (Jun 12, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> What's up is that while you're down there sweetin your jewels off...... I'm wearing sweats cause im so cold.
> Yeah, yeah, yeah.... I won't be cold for long. That's why i'm freezing myself



when you gettin down here?


Bubbette said:


> If the day ends in y, then Bubba is at least working on getting to the woods. They went hog hunting today.



dannnnng. 

yalls wal mart dont have pork chops?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2010)

Growin` younguns!  



TBUG!! Did you read what I posted for you, huh???


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 12, 2010)

Oh fer cryin out loud!

Sup y'all...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  !!!


Hi yerself!! 



Nicodemus said:


> Hold my chair. Gotta guard the leftover pizza. A monster just busted through the front door!


uhoh "Klem's Home!!!!"   



slip said:


> oh boy.
> 
> 
> 
> Howdy Keebs. keep cool today?


Heck naw, snake hunters game (I didn't walk with them though) but stayed outside listening for them, played with Tanner & Carter, talked with SGG then the neighbors came over too, stayed out until just a bit ago. Even after dark I was sweating out there! 



turtlebug said:


> Well between waiting on you and Wobbert-Woo  I'm not gonna have time to go snuggle up with Benecio and watch Wolfman.
> 
> Wobbert and Fishbait are telling tales of ginormous hogs and playful porkers. They SAY they have mucho piggy porn for me but I don't think I'm gonna be able to stay awake to see it tonight.


I sowwy Tbug, I'll be back in a bit, gotta hit the shower, even DoobieDoo is getting a bath tonight! 



deerehauler said:


> Bet it will be better than my spicy chicken sandmich I had
> Evenin


Naah, I doubt it, I get tired of my own cooking! 



Jeff C. said:


> I actually had a purty cool day today!!!


Do tell..............


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 12, 2010)

Evening Yall!

slip,
I cant tell the difference in these two gals....

Not that it matters any at all!

If only the Woody's Mama's had let you come out to play


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 12, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Bugs what in the name of heaven is that in your avatar?!?!?!





That's Ta-ton-ka chips!     



I was gonna take it down but Nick is so partial to it, I figured I'd leave it up for a while.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> You too??  Mitch is just about to dump the coals ... only think I hate about summer time ... time we work/play 'til it gets dark we end up eating at mid-night.


Yep, and we both have the same drive time from home, know what ya mean!! 



Sweetwater said:


> Oh fer cryin out loud!
> 
> Sup y'all...


Uuuhh, the humidity???


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 12, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> That's Ta-ton-ka chips!
> 
> 
> 
> I was gonna take it down but Nick is so partial to it, I figured I'd leave it up for a while.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Growin` younguns!
> 
> 
> 
> TBUG!! Did you read what I posted for you, huh???





Don't talk to me about growin' younguns  I just had to put my 12 year old daughter in a MEN'S size 9.5 running shoe because she now needs a ladies 11.5 or 12 and they "don't carry that size" in the store.  You have to order it.   


Oh, what did you say?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> That's Ta-ton-ka chips!
> 
> 
> 
> I was gonna take it down but Nick is so partial to it, I figured I'd leave it up for a while.




 I remember that being taken!!      Gawd he was on a roll!!


----------



## slip (Jun 12, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Evening Yall!
> 
> slip,
> I cant tell the difference in these two gals....
> ...


dood they're standin right there shhhhhhh


turtlebug said:


> That's Ta-ton-ka chips!



were you there when i met him?

keebs...you were..remember it?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 12, 2010)

slip said:


> when you gettin down here?
> 
> 
> dannnnng.
> ...


Soon very soon. I'm coming down (20-27) to get the ball rolling but officially not for couple months. 



Sweetwater said:


> Oh fer cryin out loud!
> 
> Sup y'all...


Evenin....



wickedjester said:


> Evening Yall!
> 
> slip,
> I cant tell the difference in these two gals....
> ...



Evening....


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Yep, and we both have the same drive time from home, know what ya mean!!
> 
> 
> Uuuhh, the humidity???



I been around a bunch of youngins......


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I remember that being taken!!      Gawd he was on a roll!!





Nicodemus said:


>



HEY! 

My avatar done been shanghai'd!      



I like it!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 12, 2010)

..... it's Woodys in NYC


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> HEY!
> 
> My avatar done been shanghai'd!
> 
> ...



Don`t mess with the Heathen...


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 12, 2010)

Yara...

Evenin lady

Turtlebug...avatar...


Awwwwwww......


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I remember that being taken!!      Gawd he was on a roll!!



When isn't John on a roll?   




slip said:


> were you there when i met him?
> 
> keebs...you were..remember it?



No dear, I had already been exposed and over exposed and mentally molested and had grabbed my whip and retreated to the parking lot by the time you came around.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> View attachment 534420..... it's Woodys in NYC





That sign needs a GON sticker on it!


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Don`t mess with the Heathen...



We know better, but it is kind of fun sometimes.  Sort of like "Messin with Sasquatch" x 100.   


I been wanting to use this one but when you reduce it down, you lose Freddy Krueger in the background.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Quick HI while I fry some chicken tenders & tater tots.
> No go on the snake hunt here either, but both party's left wiff some goodies OH and I have something to show the WOW's to make them droooool!!!


ohhhhh... I wanna see  


Jeff C. said:


> I actually had a purty cool day today!!!


No eternal chore?  



turtlebug said:


> Stupid stic gettin in Wobbert-Woo's  way!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  


Sweetwater said:


> Oh fer cryin out loud!
> 
> Sup y'all...



Hey SW 



HI YAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!  

Oh, and Nick  Glad yer feelin better   Im good... just sweaty, stinky and in need of a shower


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> That sign needs a GON sticker on it!



We would need a ladder.. it's way up but that would be fun.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 12, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> That's Ta-ton-ka chips!
> 
> 
> 
> I was gonna take it down but Nick is so partial to it, I figured I'd leave it up for a while.





Keebs said:


> I remember that being taken!!      Gawd he was on a roll!!





slip said:


> dood they're standin right there shhhhhhh
> 
> 
> were you there when i met him?
> ...



What's wrong w/him .... he don't never come see us anymore!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> We know better, but it is kind of fun sometimes.  Sort of like "Messin with Sasquatch" x 100.
> 
> 
> I been wanting to use this one but when you reduce it down, you lose Freddy Krueger in the background.





Klem and his bunch pull that joke on me all the time!  

That is a scary pic. Didn`t I take that one?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 12, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Evening ya'll.......


 
I thought you fell off the face of the earth. Is the 25th still a go?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 12, 2010)

Anyone watchin the Coal Miner's Daughter on CMT? One of my favorite movies of all times!


----------



## slip (Jun 12, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Soon very soon. I'm coming down (20-27) to get the ball rolling but officially not for couple months.


might be coolin off by the time you get here then.
closer to deer season though




turtlebug said:


> No dear, I had already been exposed and over exposed and mentally molested and had grabbed my whip and retreated to the parking lot by the time you came around.



keebs walked up to him, he was makin some jokes about tying her up and this and that....and was going on with this joke, i was rolling laughing then keebs pointed at me and said "thats slip, and those are his parents"

he went from  to   in a flash.
hilarious


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Klem and his bunch pull that joke on me all the time!
> 
> That is a scary pic. Didn`t I take that one?




Ghostrider. 



Heck if I remember. 

That was 40 Creek and Courvoisier night.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 12, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> ohhhhh... I wanna see
> No eternal chore?
> 
> 
> ...



Hey snowy.. ,,how are you this fiiiine evenin?


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 12, 2010)

slip said:


> keebs walked up to him, he was makin some jokes about tying her up and this and that....and was going on with this joke, i was rolling laughing then keebs pointed at me and said "thats slip, and those are his parents"
> 
> he went from  to   in a flash.
> hilarious





John blushed?  

That's a FIRST!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Ghostrider.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Oh yea, I remember, vaguely.....


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 12, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I thought you fell off the face of the earth. Is the 25th still a go?



Nah just took the kids to NYC today. They wanted to go to FAO Schwartz before the move. We have decided to take weekend day trips until we leave. NYC is one of our many favorite places because there's so much to see and do. The 25th is definitely still a go.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 12, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Hey snowy.. ,,how are you this fiiiine evenin?



Good  

Gotta get back to workin on this mess of a house in a few  so we gotta place to sleep tonight 

How you?


----------



## slip (Jun 12, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> John blushed?
> 
> That's a FIRST!



oh yeah. he did.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 12, 2010)

Hey Snowplaidshoesmamabunnysuitbundlesweetiewowmafiososista


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Nah just took the kids to NYC today. They wanted to go to FAO Schwartz before the move. We have decided to take weekend day trips until we leave. NYC is one of our many favorite places because there's so much to see and do. The 25th is definitely still a go.





That place where they make picante sauce?  

If that place is anything like atlanter, it wouldn`t like me much.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 12, 2010)

QUOTE=slip;5019276]might be coolin off by the time you get here then.
closer to deer season though




keebs walked up to him, he was makin some jokes about tying her up and this and that....and was going on with this joke, i was rolling laughing then keebs pointed at me and said "thats slip, and those are his parents"

he went from  to   in a flash.
hilarious[/QUOTE]

Is that an invitation .....  I promise not to shot ya.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2010)

Snow!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 12, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Nah just took the kids to NYC today. They wanted to go to FAO Schwartz before the move. We have decided to take weekend day trips until we leave. NYC is one of our many favorite places because there's so much to see and do. The 25th is definitely still a go.


 
Good cause my cholesterol level is dropping dangerously low and I need a good Blackbeards fix....


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 12, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Hey Snowplaidshoesmamabunnysuitbundlesweetiewowmafiososista


 HeyBugsyMamahawghuntinhawtwowmafiasista!!  

You gonna show fishbait how its done?  Sounds like he needs him some learnin  



Nicodemus said:


> Snow!!!!



Hey Nick! 

You behavin and recoverin?


----------



## slip (Jun 12, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Is that an invitation .....  I promise not to shot ya.



okay, set yer alarm for 4:30.


AM.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> HeyBugsyMamahawghuntinhawtwowmafiasista!!
> 
> You gonna show fishbait how its done?  Sounds like he needs him some learnin
> 
> ...





Both!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 12, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Good
> 
> Gotta get back to workin on this mess of a house in a few  so we gotta place to sleep tonight
> 
> How you?



Not feelin much pain......been hangin with my 3 best friends I have known all my life...and their families. Life is good.

The pool and ritas didn't hurt either..


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> That place where they make picante sauce?
> 
> If that place is anything like atlanter, it wouldn`t like me much.



Why wouldn't it like ya Nic?? Btw... Daddy wants to know if you have received a special package yet. Oh and your rocks are in his truck gettin some miles..... 

FAO Schwarts is an enormouse, over priced but so much fun .. toy store. Picante... lmbo


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2010)

Keebs, how da new puppy is?


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 12, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Good
> 
> Gotta get back to workin on this mess of a house in a few  so we gotta place to sleep tonight
> 
> How you?



Hey Snowie

Find Cody,He is close to your house and kick his Butt back up this way for me.He owes me some work!!!If not al least take his truck keys

Hope you are well


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 12, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good cause my cholesterol level is dropping dangerously low and I need a good Blackbeards fix....







Nicodemus said:


> Both!



I can believe the recovering part......


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 12, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good cause my cholesterol level is dropping dangerously low and I need a good Blackbeards fix....


On its way.....


slip said:


> okay, set yer alarm for 4:30.
> 
> 
> AM.



Do ya know what time the slaughter house starts business? 2am ... pfftt 4:30


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Why wouldn't it like ya Nic?? Btw... Daddy wants to know if you have received a special package yet. Oh and your rocks are in his truck gettin some miles.....
> 
> FAO Schwarts is an enormouse, over priced but so much fun .. toy store. Picante... lmbo





Too many people, too much town, too far from the wild places, air pollution, noise pollution, light pollution, everbody tryin` to crowd into the same place at the same time...I could go on... 

I can honestly say I will never go there.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Too many people, too much town, too far from the wild places, air pollution, noise pollution, light pollution, everbody tryin` to crowd into the same place at the same time...I could go on...
> 
> I can honestly say I will never go there.


 
My wife likes it there (for a visit) me, not so much. However, I could do well in a place like Boston. That is an awesome town..


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Too many people, too much town, too far from the wild places, air pollution, noise pollution, light pollution, everbody tryin` to crowd into the same place at the same time...I could go on...
> 
> I can honestly say I will never go there.



For me it's just like Puerto Rico. Great to vacation or visit but no way i'd live there.


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 12, 2010)

Miguel,
We gonna cook up some Frawg legs tomorrow.

Wanna come?

Did you give me any advise on cookin em?

My short term memory isnt so well lately


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Both!


good  Don't need The Redhead paintin on the war paint   


Sweetwater said:


> Not feelin much pain......been hangin with my 3 best friends I have known all my life...and their families. Life is good.
> 
> The pool and ritas didn't hurt either..


 Hope ya got a Goody's for in the mornin 


wickedjester said:


> Hey Snowie
> 
> Find Cody,He is close to your house and kick his Butt back up this way for me.He owes me some work!!!If not al least take his truck keys
> 
> Hope you are well


Ok.. what I gotta look for? 

Hi Chris  Iz well!  Hope you is too 


Hi Slip! 

Yara 

SpitBro!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 12, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> My wife likes it there (for a visit) me, not so much. However, I could do well in a place like Boston. That is an awesome town..



 Love Boston..



YaraG. said:


> For me it's just like Puerto Rico. Great to vacation or visit but no way i'd live there.


----------



## Brassman (Jun 12, 2010)

Hello, everybody.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 12, 2010)

BUBBETTE! 

What are those two tusk warriors doin? 


Tell em I could've driven to Leesburg and seen the piggy porn by now.


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 12, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> good  Don't need The Redhead paintin on the war paint
> 
> Hope ya got a Goody's for in the mornin
> Ok.. what I gotta look for?
> ...




New Dodge Truck wiff a cpl idgit teenage boys messin around


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 12, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> good  Don't need The Redhead paintin on the war paint
> 
> Hope ya got a Goody's for in the mornin
> Ok.. what I gotta look for?
> ...



Evenin snowy


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2010)

Not me. I don`t like them big places! Remember, I turned down the all expences paid flight and stay in Los Angeles for Sheryl and me, to be guests at the showin` of a movie premiere that one of my knives was in. The Redhead still shakes her head at that one.  

I woulda rather went huntin`.


----------



## slip (Jun 12, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Hey Snowie
> 
> Find Cody,He is close to your house and kick his Butt back up this way for me.He owes me some work!!!If not al least take his truck keys
> 
> Hope you are well


you betta be talkin about another cody cuz this cody aint owe you NOTHIN.


Sweetwater said:


> I can believe the recovering part......


the avatar...put it back. now.


YaraG. said:


> On its way.....
> 
> 
> Do ya know what time the slaughter house starts business? 2am ... pfftt 4:30


pfffft...dis slaughta house is open twenny fo seven...





SnowHunter said:


> good  Don't need The Redhead paintin on the war paint
> 
> Hope ya got a Goody's for in the mornin
> Ok.. what I gotta look for?
> ...



Howdy snowy.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 12, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hope ya got a Goody's for in the mornin




Better n that...I got some Sweetwater's Secret hangover sauce........

I been on vacay all week...Moday it's back to bidneeeees.


----------



## slip (Jun 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Not me. I don`t like them big places! Remember, I turned down the all expences paid flight and stay in Los Angeles for Sheryl and me, to be guests at the showin` of a movie premiere that one of my knives was in. The Redhead still shakes her head at that one.
> 
> I woulda rather went huntin`.



tell me about this movie.


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 12, 2010)

slip said:


> you betta be talkin about another cody cuz this cody aint owe you NOTHIN.
> 
> the avatar...put it back. now.
> 
> ...



Simmer down slip...

My Cody,the 19 year old knuclehead


----------



## slip (Jun 12, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Simmer down slip...
> 
> My Cody,the 19 year old knuclehead



yeah...thats what i thought...uh huh...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2010)

slip said:


> dood they're standin right there shhhhhhh
> 
> 
> were you there when i met him?
> ...


Yep, was there & remember it well!!  Remember, I was the decoy pie diverter........... 



Sweetwater said:


> I been around a bunch of youngins......


good, your on our level already then!! 



turtlebug said:


> HEY!
> 
> My avatar done been shanghai'd!
> 
> ...


that's a good'un!! 



turtlebug said:


> When isn't John on a roll?


So true, sooooo true!! 



turtlebug said:


> John blushed?
> 
> That's a FIRST!


Yeah he did, you should have heard the joke, I wanted to be SURE he knew Slip was there with his parents, didn't want them getting the "wrong" idea! 



Nicodemus said:


> Keebs, how da new puppy is?


Nic, he's a keeper, that's for sure!! 

Ok lady's, get your napkins ready these pics are gonna set ya'll off!!! 
FUTURE Fitzbeccaville, Dulieville MOW!! 
The first he be stylin & profilin and in the second he's hitting the bottle!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 12, 2010)

slip said:


> the avatar...put it back. now.



Cough cough..what avatar...cough.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 12, 2010)

Got 2 phones in the office and I wanna bounce both them off the walls right now. They are ringing one on top of the other


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Yep, was there & remember it well!!  Remember, I was the decoy pie diverter...........
> 
> 
> good, your on our level already then!!
> ...




Awwwwww.....


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 12, 2010)

slip said:


> yeah...thats what i thought...uh huh...



You out Racing in a Dodge Truck,wiff yo buddies and not answering the ph?

If I get another call tonight from someone who saw him...He better hope the police catch him racing before I do.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Too many people, too much town, too far from the wild places, air pollution, noise pollution, light pollution, everbody tryin` to crowd into the same place at the same time...I could go on...
> 
> I can honestly say I will never go there.



You'd like Upstate


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 12, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> You out Racing in a Dodge Truck,wiff yo buddies and not answering the ph?
> 
> If I get another call tonight from someone who saw him...He better hope the police catch him racing before I do.



Racing...in a dodge??


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Yep, was there & remember it well!!  Remember, I was the decoy pie diverter...........
> 
> 
> good, your on our level already then!!
> ...





That looks like a human cub!!!


----------



## slip (Jun 12, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Cough cough..what avatar...cough.






Sweetwater said:


> Racing...in a dodge??


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Racing...in a dodge??



 I drive a Dodge!  "If ya can't Ram it Dodge it"


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 12, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Racing...in a dodge??



Hes gonna be racing to get my foot outta his Hind End!

Im outta here.Im going searching,Yall have  agood one.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Hes gonna be racing to get my foot outta his Hind End!
> 
> Im outta here.Im going searching,Yall have  agood one.



Good Luck Pap, uuhh, wicked............... just remember, you were that age once..................


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 12, 2010)

Okay yall now that its getting busy in here I turned the AC down a notch or two to keep it cool!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2010)

Hey you!!


----------



## Brassman (Jun 12, 2010)

Good night, everybody.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I drive a Dodge!  "If ya can't Ram it Dodge it"



 Im a Dodge girl too and Troy is trying to convert me into a FORD girl


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2010)

HOGTRAPPPPP!!!!  What's fer Supper?!??!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 12, 2010)

night Brass!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey you!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2010)

Regards, Brass!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 12, 2010)

WoW it's amazing how good a shower, then a fried duck egg sammich will make ya feel.


----------



## slip (Jun 12, 2010)

slip said:


> tell me about this movie.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 12, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> WoW it's amazing how good a shower, then a fried duck egg sammich will make ya feel.



duck egg now there is something I never tried


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey you!!


me??  




Brassman said:


> Good night, everybody.


niteerrrzzzzzz



YaraG. said:


> Im a Dodge girl too and Troy is trying to convert me into a FORD girl



BTDT ain't going back to no Ford!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 12, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> duck egg now there is something I never tried



Good but very rich. Makes one heck of a cake. And good when you mix with chicken eggs. My dad and I use to slip them in on my mom.  She swore she would never eat a duck egg, and for three years she ate them every day.  but at the same time, She fell for the spark plug joke on the lawnmower.  She would hold the wire every time.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2010)

slip said:


>





Came out 8 or 9 years ago, Called Soldier of God. About the Holy Wars durin` the Crusades. I told the knife didn`t fit the time period, but they didn`t care. Neither did I. $$


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 12, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Im a Dodge girl too and Troy is trying to convert me into a FORD girl



Oh fer cryin out loud....yer bananas ain't dancin...



hogtrap44 said:


> WoW it's amazing how good a shower, then a fried duck egg sammich will make ya feel.



Yeesssshhhhiirrr...



Tuffdawg said:


>



Tuffy....sup?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2010)

slip said:


>


git'em slip, I'd like to hear that story!! 



deerehauler said:


> duck egg now there is something I never tried



 How many ya want?  How 'bout Turkey eggs??


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 12, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Good but very rich. Makes one heck of a cake. And good when you mix with chicken eggs. My dad and I use to slip them in on my mom.  She swore she would never eat a duck egg, and for three years she ate them every day.  but at the same time, She fell for the spark plug joke on the lawnmower.  She would hold the wire every time.



I dont think I would mind trying one and I bet they would be real good for a red velvet cake 
 your poor mama


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> git'em slip, I'd like to hear that story!!
> 
> 
> 
> How many ya want?  How 'bout Turkey eggs??



now what does a turkey egg compare to a fresh chicken egg?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Came out 8 or 9 years ago, Called Soldier of God. About the Holy Wars durin` the Crusades. I told the knife didn`t fit the time period, but they didn`t care. Neither did I. $$



Was that the one made by the church in Albany/Leesburg?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> me??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My daddy would jump out his grave and beat me senseless. He was a mechanic and I heard it every time I was buying a new car.. "no fords little girl"


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 12, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> I dont think I would mind trying one and I bet they would be real good for a red velvet cake
> your poor mama



 Shes a trip to be around, But shes not the brightest bulb in the socket  Unfortunately I have an excuse for when I have a blonde moment.  Its genetic.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 12, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Oh fer cryin out loud....yer bananas ain't dancin...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



r 2


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> git'em slip, I'd like to hear that story!!
> 
> 
> 
> How many ya want?  How 'bout Turkey eggs??





Also made Wes Studi a buckskin medicine necklace, with on of my obsidian points in it, for some Indian movie he was in. Don`t know how that one turned out.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> now what does a turkey egg compare to a fresh chicken egg?



'bout the same as duck, just a "richer" hen egg, shaped different but both are larger, almost = to an "extra large" hen egg.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 12, 2010)

yah yah yah.... blah blah blah....


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> HOGTRAPPPPP!!!!  What's fer Supper?!??!


Duck egg sammich, celery with ranch, pickled peppers and a pbj. Yum and was well needed after today. Thanks a bunch Keebs fo the goodies. I hope the jars come in handy.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Was that the one made by the church in Albany/Leesburg?




No, this one was made in Spain. It was somewhat bloody.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 12, 2010)

I sent pigmy home with enough food to feed about 6 people... i hope his wife gets at least a bite.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 12, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Shes a trip to be around, But shes not the brightest bulb in the socket  Unfortunately I have an excuse for when I have a blonde moment.  Its genetic.



 hey hold this wire


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 12, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> yah yah yah.... blah blah blah....



Nice ink.....


----------



## slip (Jun 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Came out 8 or 9 years ago, Called Soldier of God. About the Holy Wars durin` the Crusades. I told the knife didn`t fit the time period, but they didn`t care. Neither did I. $$



Nick went hollywood!!!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> 'bout the same as duck, just a "richer" hen egg, shaped different but both are larger, almost = to an "extra large" hen egg.



Hmm I would try one! Maybe bring them to FPG and I can eat one for breakfast! Oh and a big ole jar of that special relish


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 12, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Shes a trip to be around, But shes not the brightest bulb in the socket  Unfortunately I have an excuse for when I have a blonde moment.  Its genetic.



Mrs SW has that jean..errr...gene too...

But don't EVER tell her I said that...please..



YaraG. said:


> r 2




Y'all done went and passed that "slow puter" stuff to me then...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2010)

slip said:


> Nick went hollywood!!!




Nope. Hollywood came to me. I`m too stubborn to go to them. They can get around good as I can. Plus, they liked me more than I liked them.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 12, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> hey hold this wire



 I never fell for it. But I did fall for snipe huntin when I was little.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 12, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Nice ink.....



it hurt... 5 hours in da chair.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> My daddy would jump out his grave and beat me senseless. He was a mechanic and I heard it every time I was buying a new car.. "no fords little girl"


My Daddy was a Ford man, worked on our vehicles himself, but after doing my own doings, eeh-eeh, I've stuck with Dodge for years now! 



Tuffdawg said:


> Shes a trip to be around, But shes not the brightest bulb in the socket  Unfortunately I have an excuse for when I have a blonde moment.  Its genetic.


See the tree???  LOOK, right to the right of it, there, on the ground, at the edge of the root line, see that wittle apple setting there?!?   



Nicodemus said:


> Also made Wes Studi a buckskin medicine necklace, with on of my obsidian points in it, for some Indian movie he was in. Don`t know how that one turned out.



_Very_ interesting, you need to research that & let us know the out come, that's kewl!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 12, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> duck egg now there is something I never tried


Good stuff DJ, and how you tonite bud.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 12, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Mrs SW has that jean..errr...gene too...
> 
> But don't EVER tell her I said that...please..
> 
> ...



I think your pc is suffering from Shaken pc syndrome


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> No, this one was made in Spain. It was somewhat bloody.



Somewhat?!?



BBQBOSS said:


> I sent pigmy home with enough food to feed about 6 people... i hope his wife gets at least a bite.



Whassssupp Matt...



deerehauler said:


> hey hold this wire



Both of em?...



slip said:


> Nick went hollywood!!!



Uh uh...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> I never fell for it. But I did fall for snipe huntin when I was little.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 12, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> I never fell for it. But I did fall for snipe huntin when I was little.



What they are not real?



hogtrap44 said:


> Good stuff DJ, and how you tonite bud.



Busy but good phones have calmed down and my mechanics seem to got a handle on evrything so far now How your day of huntin go?


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


>


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 12, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> What they are not real?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 12, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Oh fer cryin out loud....yer bananas ain't dancin...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Sweetwater, been a busy day. Oh and your avatar is most,..........relaxing don't ya think?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 12, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> it hurt... 5 hours in da chair.



I have almost half  of my thigh done. It's a leopard with tribal, took 8hrs.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 12, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I think your pc is suffering from Shaken pc syndrome



I would never abuse my puter..


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2010)

Keebs, need a few purty biddys?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Duck egg sammich, celery with ranch, pickled peppers and a pbj. Yum and was well needed after today. Thanks a bunch Keebs fo the goodies. I hope the jars come in handy.


Thank ya kindly for those jars, come pear season they will pay off BIG time!!!  Oh, thanks for the bug wipes too, they will save my legs big time when I'm feeding up in the evenings!! 



Nicodemus said:


> No, this one was made in Spain. It was somewhat bloody.


Mmmm, gonna have to ck it out. 



BBQBOSS said:


> I sent pigmy home with enough food to feed about 6 people... i hope his wife gets at least a bite.


 Was Chips with him??  



slip said:


> Nick went hollywood!!!


boy you better be on guard!! 



deerehauler said:


> Hmm I would try one! Maybe bring them to FPG and I can eat one for breakfast! Oh and a big ole jar of that special relish


We might can work sumfin out!! 

may be back in a bit, gotta try to eat!!


----------



## slip (Jun 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Nope. Hollywood came to me. I`m too stubborn to go to them. They can get around good as I can. Plus, they liked me more than I liked them.


thats cool though. you could get rich!


BBQBOSS said:


> it hurt... 5 hours in da chair.



 my momma spent like 3 hours in the chair and got one on the same place...dont even wanna hear it!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 12, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> What they are not real?
> 
> 
> 
> Busy but good phones have calmed down and my mechanics seem to got a handle on evrything so far now How your day of huntin go?


Did a heap of walking, pokeing, sturing, stomping and nothing show up. Lifted metal, wood piles, boxes, weeds, thickets and scrap piles still "0". I know they have to be there somewhere.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 12, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> I would never abuse my puter..


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 12, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Did a heap of walking, pokeing, sturing, stomping and nothing show up. Lifted metal, wood piles, boxes, weeds, thickets and scrap piles still "0". I know they have to be there somewhere.



Bet yall was pouring buckets off ya


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 12, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I have almost half  of my thigh done. It's a leopard with tribal, took 8hrs.


cool



Keebs said:


> Was Chips with him??
> 
> 
> !



nope...



slip said:


> thats cool though. you could get rich!
> 
> 
> my momma spent like 3 hours in the chair and got one on the same place...dont even wanna hear it!



wow.  thats super.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 12, 2010)

bbqboss said:


> cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2010)

Craig, ya`ll never found any?


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 12, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Bet yall was pouring buckets off ya



 you got nothing better to say


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 12, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Did a heap of walking, pokeing, sturing, stomping and nothing show up. Lifted metal, wood piles, boxes, weeds, thickets and scrap piles still "0". I know they have to be there somewhere.



They was in the Ac.....



YaraG. said:


>


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 12, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Bet yall was pouring buckets off ya


Yep, drank all i had and Keebs refilled my water jug afore we left. Drank that before i got home. So was a little warm today. You shoulda been with us.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 12, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> They was in the Ac.....



Stop tickling me....


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 12, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> you got nothing better to say



quit poking me I am sleep deprived


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 12, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> quit poking me I am sleep deprived



 lightweight


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 12, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Stop tickling me....


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 12, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Stop tickling me....



Them aint my hands


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 12, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


>



Ya haffta make it on the 25th.... you constantly tickle me.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Craig, ya`ll never found any?


No Nick, never did. Crazy stuff man. We went through some thick cover and the holes still never produced. We covered prime aeras. They just were nowhere to be seen.  Mabe try again in the fall.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 12, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> lightweight



Oh I need all the beauty sleep I can get! I cnat drivel straight with out it


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 12, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Ya haffta make it on the 25th.... you constantly tickle me.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 12, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Them aint my hands



Freshly greased up leather straps


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> No Nick, never did. Crazy stuff man. We went through some thick cover and the holes still never produced. We covered prime aeras. They just were nowhere to be seen.  Mabe try again in the fall.





Wait till a cold night, then when it warms up at midday, give em a shot. I bet you will get results then.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 12, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


>


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 12, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Freshly greased up leather straps



Eaaaaaaaasy now.

That's just multiple level WONG.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 12, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


>



Sorry..I just couldn't resist...


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 12, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Sorry..I just couldn't resist...



 Retain the urge in the future.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Keebs, need a few purty biddys?



I thought Slip was gonna be the proud owner?? 

Ok, calling it a night, gotta adjust the deck on the mower & cut tomorrow...........


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 13, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Eaaaaaaaasy now.
> 
> That's just multiple level WONG.



speechless.......


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I thought Slip was gonna be the proud owner??
> 
> Ok, calling it a night, gotta adjust the deck on the mower & cut tomorrow...........



do like we do and cut at night. The neighbors hate us.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I thought Slip was gonna be the proud owner??
> 
> Ok, calling it a night, gotta adjust the deck on the mower & cut tomorrow...........





Slip gonna get some too. So are you!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 13, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Retain the urge in the future.



Yes ma'am....



Keebs said:


> I thought Slip was gonna be the proud owner??
> 
> Ok, calling it a night, gotta adjust the deck on the mower & cut tomorrow...........



Nite Miss Keebs..



YaraG. said:


> speechless.......



Well aint that a change....


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Wait till a cold night, then when it warms up at midday, give em a shot. I bet you will get results then.


Hope so. Sounds like a plan to me. Mabe see you there too.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hope so. Sounds like a plan to me. Mabe see you there too.



That might can be arranged.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I thought Slip was gonna be the proud owner??
> 
> Ok, calling it a night, gotta adjust the deck on the mower & cut tomorrow...........


Nite Keebs. Have a gooden.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 13, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> do like we do and cut at night. The neighbors hate us.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> That might can be arranged.


Hope so. Thanks man.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 13, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


>



 Yep. Those lil ole gossipin nosy church ladies next door really dont like us.  Well they should mind their own business. Imma get the kids some smoke bombs this weekend. Gonna make lots of pretty colored smoke. Right by the fence.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 13, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Yes ma'am....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My mama says you can't play with me any more... go home!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Ok lady's, get your napkins ready these pics are gonna set ya'll off!!!
> FUTURE Fitzbeccaville, Dulieville MOW!!
> The first he be stylin & profilin and in the second he's hitting the bottle!!


awwwww Lil Man is ADORABLE!!!!  

I miss mine bein that young  


ok...back to work


----------



## slip (Jun 13, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> do like we do and cut at night. The neighbors hate us.



never understood why they put headlights on riding mowers....now i do.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 13, 2010)

slip said:


> never understood why they put headlights on riding mowers....now i do.



 yep . Just for bootyholes like me and my mom.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 13, 2010)

slip said:


> never understood why they put headlights on riding mowers....now i do.



Hey it is really the coolest time to mow in the summer!  I bush hogged a buddys field and started well before daylight


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 13, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Yep. Those lil ole gossipin nosy church ladies next door really dont like us.  Well they should mind their own business. Imma get the kids some smoke bombs this weekend. Gonna make lots of pretty colored smoke. Right by the fence.



"Of all tyrannies, a tyranny exercised for the good of its victims may be the most oppressive. It may be better to live under robber barons than under omnipotent moral busybodies. The robber baron's cruelty may sometimes sleep, his cupidity may at some point be satiated; but those who torment us for our own good will torment us without end, for they do so with the approval of their own conscience." -- C. S. Lewis



YaraG. said:


> My mama says you can't play with me any more... go home!



Way to go...pull the "mama" card...


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 13, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Hey it is really the coolest time to mow in the summer!  I bush hogged a buddys field and started well before daylight



I was stringing the weedeater at 2 am the other night.


----------



## slip (Jun 13, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> yep . Just for bootyholes like me and my mom.





deerehauler said:


> Hey it is really the coolest time to mow in the summer!  I bush hogged a buddys field and started well before daylight


dont blame ya, not when its this hot during the day!


Tuffdawg said:


> I was stringing the weedeater at 2 am the other night.



did you put headlights on that too?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 13, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> "Of all tyrannies, a tyranny exercised for the good of its victims may be the most oppressive. It may be better to live under robber barons than under omnipotent moral busybodies. The robber baron's cruelty may sometimes sleep, his cupidity may at some point be satiated; but those who torment us for our own good will torment us without end, for they do so with the approval of their own conscience." -- C. S. Lewis
> 
> 
> 
> Way to go...pull the "mama" card...



Could be worst....


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 13, 2010)

slip said:


> dont blame ya, not when its this hot during the day!
> 
> 
> did you put headlights on that too?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2010)

Alright folks. I`m callin` it a night. Ya`ll have a good evenin`!  Slip, you know!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 13, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Could be worst....



Yeah...I reckon...


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Alright folks. I`m callin` it a night. Ya`ll have a good evenin`!  Slip, you know!!


Nite Nick, see ya later.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 13, 2010)

Slip! Where you been hideing?


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 13, 2010)

Night y'all..


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 13, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Night y'all..


Nite SW have a gooden.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 13, 2010)

Well, after todays heated fun. Awake time is wiped out. See ya.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 13, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Well, after todays heated fun. Awake time is wiped out. See ya.



see ya HT


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 13, 2010)

*Hello...Hello!!**You say goodbye!!....I say hello*

Been a busy day!!..........Training day in Gray first thing this morning!!............Then home for a short nap!!

Then to town for a new Grill for an early Fathers day present!!......Had to pick up something while we were in town to break in the new grill!!

Then home for 2 1/2 hours of riding around in circles cutting Grass 

Then grill time, and frosty adult beverages!!


Man I'm tired!!

Now that I'm caught up Ya'll have a good night!!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 13, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> *Hello...Hello!!**You say goodbye!!....I say hello*
> 
> Been a busy day!!..........Training day in Gray first thing this morning!!............Then home for a short nap!!
> 
> ...



Hey ya Mitch see ya mitch!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## deerehauler (Jun 13, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


>


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 13, 2010)

deerehauler said:


>


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 13, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


>


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 13, 2010)

deerehauler said:


>


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 13, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


>


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 13, 2010)

deerehauler said:


>


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## deerehauler (Jun 13, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


>





Tuffdawg said:


>





Tuffdawg said:


>


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## Turkeypaw (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 13, 2010)

Turkeypaw said:


>


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 13, 2010)

[/IMG]


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 13, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> [/IMG]


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 13, 2010)

good god how  bored can we be..............


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## Turkeypaw (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## Turkeypaw (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## Turkeypaw (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## Turkeypaw (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm done.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 13, 2010)

Turkeypaw said:


>


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 13, 2010)

Alright yall I am outta here time to go get some shut eye!

Just wanted to say I had one of my best nights at work tonight


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## turtlebug (Jun 13, 2010)

Mornin drivelers. Would ya look at this crap! 

Was laying down watching Wolfman and my eye started itching. Felt like I had an eyelash in it but never could see anything.  Woke up with it swollen shut.  

It wasn't matted up like pink-eye but it took about 10 minutes with a warm washcloth just to get it this open. 

What the heck? 







Allergy eye-drops ain't helping a bit.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 13, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Did a heap of walking, pokeing, sturing, stomping and nothing show up. Lifted metal, wood piles, boxes, weeds, thickets and scrap piles still "0". I know they have to be there somewhere.


Was this part of that snake hunt I heard mention of... or was you after Snipes?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 13, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Mornin drivelers. Would ya look at this crap!
> 
> Was laying down watching Wolfman and my eye started itching. Felt like I had an eyelash in it but never could see anything.  Woke up with it swollen shut.
> 
> ...


 

Ewieeee Yuck, I hate that aggrevating stuff. Sorry Turtlebabe.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 13, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Mornin drivelers. Would ya look at this crap!
> 
> Was laying down watching Wolfman and my eye started itching. Felt like I had an eyelash in it but never could see anything.  Woke up with it swollen shut.
> 
> ...



Ouch...... Hope it gets to feeling better soon


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 13, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Mornin drivelers. Would ya look at this crap!
> 
> Was laying down watching Wolfman and my eye started itching. Felt like I had an eyelash in it but never could see anything.  Woke up with it swollen shut.
> 
> ...



Lea have ya tried antihistamines yet? Looks like pink eye hun... dont rub it. Hope ya feel better hunny.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 13, 2010)

Mornin ya'll


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 13, 2010)

Howdy


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ewieeee Yuck, I hate that aggrevating stuff. Sorry Turtlebabe.





bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Ouch...... Hope it gets to feeling better soon





YaraG. said:


> Lea have ya tried antihistamines yet? Looks like pink eye hun... dont rub it. Hope ya feel better hunny.




Thanks yall. 

Yep, I've tried my prescription anitihistimine eye-drops.... to no avail.  

It's beginning to just plain hurt. I was playing with the white demon last night and am beginning to think I've got a cat hair stuck in it.  

If it's not better by tomorrow, I'll mosey down the hall to one of the Paths and see if they can figure it out. 

Or maybe I should just go to the eye doc since I've noticed in the last few months that the older I get, the longer I need my arms to be to read anything.    

Oh the joys of being so close to 40.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 13, 2010)

Mornin' YG., Capt.   Lookin like another HOT day here in South Georgia.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 13, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Or maybe I should just go to the eye doc since I've noticed in the last few months that the older I get, the longer I need my arms to be to read anything.
> 
> Oh the joys of being so close to 40.


 
Wait til' you get around 50, you'll be able to scratch your knees without bending over.. 

Glasses are a constant companion now days...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 13, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Thanks yall.
> 
> Yep, I've tried my prescription anitihistimine eye-drops.... to no avail.
> 
> ...



A friend of mine got stung in the eye last week, the doctors told her to take Pepcid, it is an H2 blocker that slowed the histamine release down and eased the swelling a bit. Give it a try maybe and also put ice on it if you haven't already...


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wait til' you get around 50, you'll be able to scratch your knees without bending over..
> 
> Glasses are a constant companion now days...



Great.  Maybe I'll just go ahead and break up a couple of old coke bottles.   

Amazing how one day, all of a sudden you're holding business cards at arm's length and still squinting.   





bluegrassbowhntr said:


> A friend of mine got stung in the eye last week, the doctors told her to take Pepcid, it is an H2 blocker that slowed the histamine release down and eased the swelling a bit. Give it a try maybe and also put ice on it if you haven't already...




Pepcid ingested.  

Walked outside a while ago and felt like a vampire. MY EYE! MY EYE! Now it won't stop watering. 

Might be pink eye.   
Abbey had pink eye in October and somehow we wound up with two bottles of drops for it. I've got an unopened bottle around here......... somewhere.  


*various objects being thrown from medicine cabinet*


----------



## Otis (Jun 13, 2010)

Need coffee...then another 700 miles today


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 13, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Great.  Maybe I'll just go ahead and break up a couple of old coke bottles.
> 
> Amazing how one day, all of a sudden you're holding business cards at arm's length and still squinting.
> 
> ...


Well.......I wouldn't recommend a supository.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 13, 2010)

Back to work...... the Big House on the weekend is no fun!!!!!!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 13, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Mornin' YG., Capt.   Lookin like another HOT day here in South Georgia.....



Howdy, and I'll be hiding inside today, so I ain't worried about the heat 

... as long as the A/C don't die...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 13, 2010)

Otis said:


> Need coffee...then another 700 miles today


 
No thunderboomers yet, you should make good time.


----------



## Otis (Jun 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> No thunderboomers yet, you should make good time.


 

Just walked outside to take a gander and got soaked!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 13, 2010)

Morning!!!....Looks like it is gonna be another scorcher today


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 13, 2010)

Otis said:


> Need coffee...then another 700 miles today



Outer space is further than that.  





bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Well.......I wouldn't recommend a supository.



I wouldn't.... over my dead body!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 13, 2010)

Mornin y'all.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 13, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Mornin y'all.



Good morning pretty lady


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 13, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Good morning pretty lady


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 13, 2010)

Where did she go? Put her back!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 13, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Good morning pretty lady



Yeah... mornin' sweetie


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 13, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Where did she go? Put her back!!!



I sent her to get me a biscuit. 



Jeff C. said:


> Yeah... mornin' sweetie



Mornin honeybunch.


----------



## Otis (Jun 13, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Outer space is further than that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



Woman it is way to early..now get back in the kitch!


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 13, 2010)

Otis said:


> Woman it is way to early..now get back in the kitch!



Been there done that.  You're too late for breakfast so you get to clean up.


----------



## Otis (Jun 13, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Been there done that.  You're too late for breakfast so you get to clean up.


 



You know good and well that dishes are women's work.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 13, 2010)

Otis said:


> You know good and well that dishes are women's work.



Never said you had to wash em.  

Just load the dishwasher and turn it on.   



Pushing a little button might hurt your pinky finger though huh?


----------



## Otis (Jun 13, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Never said you had to wash em.
> 
> Just load the dishwasher and turn it on.
> 
> ...


 


I am a little fragile ya know.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 13, 2010)

Otis said:


> Woman it is way to early..now get back in the kitch!



Cough cough avatar cough.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 13, 2010)

Just got back from the hunting lease. Worked all day yesterday. Think I lost about ten pounds ( sweat ). Dang it was hot and humid.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 13, 2010)

Gotta go cut the FIL's grass...see y'all later.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 13, 2010)

Boy....it's just a Rockin' along in here today!!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 13, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Boy....it's just a Rockin' along in here today!!!


Morning Jeff. Looks to be a bit warm today too huh.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 13, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Morning Jeff. Looks to be a bit warm today too huh.



Hey Mornin' HT HOT is the subject for today, I think


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 13, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Mornin' HT HOT is the subject for today, I think


Yep sho is. Think the most i'll do today is get a new rod fo this new Abu Garcia 7000 reel, mabe cook some pork on the grill.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack!!!!!!!!


Moanin ya'll!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 13, 2010)

Yeah....I got one of those also. Still haven't gotten a rod to put it on though. 

I have to travel today, so tryin' to get a little drivelin' in


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 13, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Moanin ya'll!!



_Welcome Back Quack!!!!_ 

How was the trip???


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 13, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Moanin ya'll!!


Hi ya Quackster.



Jeff C. said:


> Yeah....I got one of those also. Still haven't gotten a rod to put it on though.
> 
> I have to travel today, so tryin' to get a little drivelin' in


Have a safe journey today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 13, 2010)

Quackster.....Very nice 'Red' you caught also...any more pics???


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 13, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hi ya Quackster.
> 
> Have a safe journey today.



Thanks HT....I will, just going to Charlotte, then Raleigh on Tues. Be back home on Wed.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> _Welcome Back Quack!!!!_
> 
> How was the trip???



Awesome!!  Water and beaches looked great and the flats fishing was fantastic!!




hogtrap44 said:


> Hi ya Quackster.
> 
> Have a safe journey today.



Hiya HT!!




Jeff C. said:


> Quackster.....Very nice 'Red' you caught also...any more pics???




Yeah, I've got pics of Triple Tail, Trout, Flounder and Reds!!

Where's the pic of the Red you saw???


----------



## slip (Jun 13, 2010)

welcome back Quack...bring any tar balls back for souvenir?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 13, 2010)

It's hot. Real hot. 
Fishbait is headed home. No ice needed again. We got a lot accomplished this weekend with dropping some places we thought the hogs would be and now have feeders going on some good places. Hogs are staying close to the water in this heat and aren't coming out as soon as the feeders go off. Just gotta try to keep going after them.
Naptime.
TBug, check your e-mail.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 13, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Awesome!!  Water and beaches looked great and the flats fishing was fantastic!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it is in the last driveler thread...Keebs posted it


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 13, 2010)

slip said:


> welcome back Quack...bring any tar balls back for souvenir?



Sup slip????



rhbama3 said:


> It's hot. Real hot.
> Fishbait is headed home. No ice needed again. We got a lot accomplished this weekend with dropping some places we thought the hogs would be and now have feeders going on some good places. Hogs are staying close to the water in this heat and aren't coming out as soon as the feeders go off. Just gotta try to keep going after them.
> Naptime.
> TBug, check your e-mail.



Glad ya back....ya know maybe some light rain would actually help you out right now seriously. Holler when you wake up


----------



## slip (Jun 13, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Sup slip????



not much here, keepin cool for now..

you?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 13, 2010)

slip said:


> not much here, keepin cool for now..
> 
> you?



Same thing....gettin' ready to go water my little veggie garden and all the flowers before I go off for a couple days.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2010)

slip said:


> welcome back Quack...bring any tar balls back for souvenir?



Hey lil brother, you doing okay??





Jeff C. said:


> Same thing....gettin' ready to go water my little veggie garden and all the flowers before I go off for a couple days.



Safe travels bro!!


----------



## slip (Jun 13, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Same thing....gettin' ready to go water my little veggie garden and all the flowers before I go off for a couple days.


where ya going? alaska sounds good right about now..


Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey lil brother, you doing okay??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yup, all is well.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2010)

Gotta run,  holla atcha later...


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 13, 2010)

Fantastic b-fast/lunch of duck eggs, bacon, grits, relish and biscuits. Wow, good good.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 13, 2010)

What kind of relish you eating for breakfast?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 13, 2010)

OMG it's HOT outside!!!!  please rain , please rain... please.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2010)

Lazy, sleepy day, down here in Gods Country. Quiet too, not a sound far as I can hear.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 13, 2010)

woooooooohooooooooooooooooooo !!! Ham, squash dressing, corn on the cob, potato salad, tomatoes, and cornbread. Man, these ole ladies are good for something after all.  Imma go get fat for a few.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 13, 2010)

Mornin Yall 

Thought somethin was wrong when I woke up and the clocks said 1230  Then I remembered we didn't get to bed till 3ish  

How yall doin this fine, HAWT day?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2010)

In a little while, it`s gonna be ribeyes and zuchini cooked on the grill, loaded baked potatos, and homemade fried crabcakes. Was gonna do this yesterday, but decided to wait.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2010)

Oh yes, and tomatos, fresh from the garden.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> In a little while, it`s gonna be ribeyes and zuchini cooked on the grill, loaded baked potatos, and homemade fried crabcakes. Was gonna do this yesterday, but decided to wait.





Nicodemus said:


> Oh yes, and tomatos, fresh from the garden.



that sounds delicious  Guess we'll load up and head down... don't forget to set us up a spot at da table


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2010)

Here, some of ya`ll ain`t met Bo. He`s bad.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 13, 2010)

I bet the Guineas fear Bo


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> I bet the Guineas fear Bo





Ain`t no gunieas around here, for some reason...


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 13, 2010)

Bo looks like a playful lil Squirt


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 13, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> What kind of relish you eating for breakfast?


Pear



Nicodemus said:


> Lazy, sleepy day, down here in Gods Country. Quiet too, not a sound far as I can hear.


Hey Nick.



SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Yall
> 
> Thought somethin was wrong when I woke up and the clocks said 1230  Then I remembered we didn't get to bed till 3ish
> 
> How yall doin this fine, HAWT day?


Hey Snowy,fine day indeed.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2010)

Howdy, all.

Actually, the little maneater ain`t all that playful. He`s from Alabama, and has a mean streak.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Ain`t no gunieas around here, for some reason...


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 13, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Pear
> 
> Hey Nick.
> 
> Hey Snowy,fine day indeed.


yup sure is!! How ya doin Craig? 


Nicodemus said:


> Howdy, all.
> 
> Actually, the little maneater ain`t all that playful. He`s from Alabama, and has a mean streak.



Sounds like me daughter  She's a mean lil booger


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> yup sure is!! How ya doin Craig?
> 
> 
> Sounds like me daughter  She's a mean lil booger





She from Alabama too?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> She from Alabama too?



no, 100% Georgia born and bred


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 13, 2010)

Fine now that i recoup. Got a grilling day with the Kingsfords planned.





SnowHunter said:


> yup sure is!! How ya doin Craig?
> 
> 
> Sounds like me daughter  She's a mean lil booger


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 13, 2010)

been cleaning up the mess from the party and now i look like ive been in da creek.  Well... i have sweatin all that creek out of my system.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 13, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Fine now that i recoup. Got a grilling day with the Kingsfords planned.


Oh yummmmy! Thats always a good day 


BBQBOSS said:


> been cleaning up the mess from the party and now i look like ive been in da creek.  Well... i have sweatin all that creek out of my system.



 out of one creek into another


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 13, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> been cleaning up the mess from the party and now i look like ive been in da creek.  Well... i have sweatin all that creek out of my system.



Yeah...me too. Just got done cuttin the FIL's grass. LAWD have mercy...I sweat every drop of alcohol out from the previous week...

About to head out and go after some Tanner state park bass with the nephew.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy, all.
> 
> Actually, the little maneater ain`t all that playful. He`s from Alabama, and has a mean streak.



He "almost" wanted to make nice with me, next time I'll give him more time!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Oh yummmmy! Thats always a good day
> 
> 
> out of one creek into another



Hey spitsista!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 13, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Yeah...me too. Just got done cuttin the FIL's grass. LAWD have mercy...I sweat every drop of alcohol out from the previous week...
> 
> About to head out and go after some Tanner state park bass with the nephew.





Hope yall catch a big hawg!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Fine now that i recoup. Got a grilling day with the Kingsfords planned.



You boys looked wrung out when ya'll got to MY place, was worried 'bout my little spot putting ya'll over the edge!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 13, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Yeah...me too. Just got done cuttin the FIL's grass. LAWD have mercy...I sweat every drop of alcohol out from the previous week...
> 
> About to head out and go after some Tanner state park bass with the nephew.


good luck! Yall have fun and stay hydrated 


Keebs said:


> Hey spitsista!!



Mornin SpitSista


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> good luck! Yall have fun and stay hydrated
> 
> 
> Mornin SpitSista



what time zone you in??    
gawd I dread cutting grass today!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> He "almost" wanted to make nice with me, next time I'll give him more time!





He ain`t bad as he used to be.  Two little Ladies of this forum done about ruurned him, and made him "sweet" .


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 13, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Hope yall catch a big hawg!!!!




Yeah..me too....I got a date with a 4 pounder I lost at the boat last trip there.



SnowHunter said:


> good luck! Yall have fun and stay hydrated
> 
> 
> Mornin SpitSista



Thanks snowy.



Keebs said:


> what time zone you in??
> gawd I dread cutting grass today!!



Howdy keebalicious....


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> He ain`t bad as he used to be.  Two little Ladies of this forum done about ruurned him, and made him "sweet" .



You say that like it's a bad thing!  
You know us WOW'S "have our ways"!!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> He ain`t bad as he used to be.  Two little Ladies of this forum done about ruurned him, and made him "sweet" .



you or the dog?


----------



## DeltaHalo (Jun 13, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> been cleaning up the mess from the party and now i look like ive been in da creek.  Well... i have sweatin all that creek out of my system.



Good Mornin'..................................
Stay out of the creek......


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Yeah..me too....I got a date with a 4 pounder I lost at the boat last trip there.
> 
> Thanks snowy.
> Howdy keebalicious....



Hiya sweet!!  Danged if it ain't 'bout too hot to even fish down here!!    But good luck & hook a big'un & show us the pics!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You say that like it's a bad thing!
> You know us WOW'S "have our ways"!!



Yea, yea...  



Tuffdawg said:


> you or the dog?



The dog!! Ain`t nothin` sweet about me!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> what time zone you in??
> gawd I dread cutting grass today!!


We got up a bit late  

Careful out there Sista!!! Its hawt here, so I know its gotta be HAAAAAAAAAWTT down there 


DeltaHalo said:


> Good Mornin'..................................
> Stay out of the creek......



Mornin Sean, how ya been? Any chance ya found an earring in the middle of the field we camped in at DOG?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Yea, yea...
> 
> The dog!! Ain`t *nothin` sweet about me*!


keep repeating that and you might start to believe it! 



SnowHunter said:


> We got up a bit late
> 
> Careful out there Sista!!! Its hawt here, so I know its gotta be HAAAAAAAAAWTT down there



Hee-hee, me too, ain't got to stirring to well neither, may not, ...............


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Yea, yea...
> 
> 
> 
> The dog!! Ain`t nothin` sweet about me!



Ya know... you aint convinced any of us of that yet


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Ya know... you aint convinced any of us of that yet



You noticed that too, huh?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 13, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Ya know... you aint convinced any of us of that yet


 
The dog ain't near as vicious as he tells it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> keep repeating that and you might start to believe it!
> 
> 
> 
> Hee-hee, me too, ain't got to stirring to well neither, may not, ...............





SnowHunter said:


> Ya know... you aint convinced any of us of that yet





Aww!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hiya sweet!!  Danged if it ain't 'bout too hot to even fish down here!!    But good luck & hook a big'un & show us the pics!!



Thanks keebs...The hotter it is..the better my favorite pattern is on this lake. Watermelon seed trick worms skipped under the tree canopy along a long stretch of bank. 

Aiiight...headed out the door. See y'all.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The dog ain't near as vicious as he tells it.





They had done ruurnt him before you ever met him.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You noticed that too, huh?


yup 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> The dog ain't near as vicious as he tells it.


Dynamite comes in small packages... 


Nicodemus said:


> Aww!!



We know better


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The dog ain't near as vicious as he tells it.


Hey shuggums!!   Bo's a mess for sure!!  I met him 'fore the others got to him! 



Sweetwater said:


> Thanks keebs...The hotter it is..the better my favorite pattern is on this lake. Watermelon seed trick worms skipped under the tree canopy along a long stretch of bank.
> 
> Aiiight...headed out the door. See y'all.


Have a good'un!! 



Nicodemus said:


> They had done ruurnt him before you ever met him.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You boys looked wrung out when ya'll got to MY place, was worried 'bout my little spot putting ya'll over the edge!!


Little bit, but we's keep trying. Got good eats today allready.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 13, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Thanks keebs...The hotter it is..the better my favorite pattern is on this lake. Watermelon seed trick worms skipped under the tree canopy along a long stretch of bank.
> 
> Aiiight...headed out the door. See y'all.


Jig a crawfish next to that cover, see what happens.


----------



## slip (Jun 13, 2010)

little warm out there again today.

little tiller put a wuppin on me


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Little bit, but we's keep trying. Got good eats today allready.



Duck or Turkey??  well dang, my smiley's aren't working!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 13, 2010)

Ummmm Hmmm.....now y'all come out to play......just when I gotta go get ready to leave


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 13, 2010)

DeltaHalo said:


> Good Mornin'..................................
> Stay out of the creek......



  Do you know if Lee or charlie got that pig this morning?   I knew i should have went... but i didnt get out of bed til 1030!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2010)

Wife just informed me that we are going to the grocery store to buy "diet" food.



Bud Light fall into that category???


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2010)

slip said:


> little warm out there again today.
> 
> little tiller put a wuppin on me



slip, somethings just need to be put off in heat like this, even for a "in shape" person!!   I keep hearing you do this kinds stuff, I swear I'm gonna haul off & show up at your door with a truck load of skillets & the backing to use'em!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 13, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Ummmm Hmmm.....now y'all come out to play......just when I gotta go get ready to leave



go to the cafe... got pics of the squarsh fer ya.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 13, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wife just informed me that we are going to the grocery store to buy "diet" food.
> 
> 
> 
> Bud Light fall into that category???


 
Sure does, stock up dude!!!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Duck or Turkey??  well dang, my smiley's aren't working!!


Duck fo b-fast and fixins. Now it's grilled pork chops, chicken, and pork ribs. More fixins to be soon.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wife just informed me that we are going to the grocery store to buy "diet" food.
> 
> 
> 
> Bud Light fall into that category???



Of COURSE!!!  Hey Pookie!!!   Hugs to Ms.Dawn & puppy kisses from DoobieDoo!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2010)

slip said:


> little warm out there again today.
> 
> little tiller put a wuppin on me




Early mornin`, for that kind of work. Don`t make me tell you again!! 




Hooked On Quack said:


> Wife just informed me that we are going to the grocery store to buy "diet" food.
> 
> 
> 
> Bud Light fall into that category???




Yes!!!  




Keebs said:


> slip, somethings just need to be put off in heat like this, even for a "in shape" person!!   I keep hearing you do this kinds stuff, I swear I'm gonna haul off & show up at your door with a truck load of skillets & the backing to use'em!!





I`ll help you...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 13, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> go to the cafe... got pics of the squarsh fer ya.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 13, 2010)

Headin to the basement for round two of paintin concrete walls...


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Headin to the basement for round two of paintin concrete walls...



paint sprayer?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2010)

Time to go mix up the crabcakes!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Time to go mix up the crabcakes!



 and how do you mix yourself up? I thought you already were.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Headin to the basement for round two of paintin concrete walls...


Paint would go on a lot easier if you used a roller instead of your forehead


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> and how do you mix yourself up? I thought you already were.





  That`s cupcakes, not crabcakes!!!!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> That`s cupcakes, not crabcakes!!!!



 you opened yourself up for that one.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> you opened yourself up for that one.





Come to my office!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Come to my office!



 noooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm ready for winter.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 13, 2010)

Turkeypaw said:


> I'm ready for winter.



 lil hot are ya?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 13, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> lil hot are ya?



Yes I am. I think I am melting.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 13, 2010)

I'll check in with y'all later on this evenin'....Have a good 'un


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I'll check in with y'all later on this evenin'....Have a good 'un



Don't get over heated Chief!!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Don't get over heated Chief!!



 so much potential


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2010)

Fixin` to go gather boiled eggs... 


Tuff, hush!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> so much potential



Figure you'd like that.........


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Fixin` to go gather boiled eggs...
> 
> 
> Tuff, hush!!!



 did they cook right when they popped out the poop shoot , how else you gonna "gather" boiled eggs? 


never


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Fixin` to go gather boiled eggs...
> 
> 
> Tuff, hush!!!



   we know our girl, don't we?!?!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Figure you'd like that.........



 I appreciate a good open remark.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 13, 2010)

Hey Nic, dont start laughin, you'll start coughin


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> I appreciate a good open remark.



Heck, you find'em when they ain't even there, whatchutalkinbout?!?!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Heck, you find'em when they ain't even there, whatchutalkinbout?!?!



 Its a special gift.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Its a special gift.



I dunno, some of these winderlickers has it too............


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I dunno, some of these winderlickers has it too............



 Omg, now if THAT doesnt have potential I dont know what does!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Omg, now if THAT doesnt have potential I dont know what does!!!



You ain't heard??  Since the drivelers ain't "that other word for idjits" no more, we be called "Winderlickers" that ride that beautiful yellow short bus!!  (we take turns driving it though, so get your request in early!)


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You ain't heard??  Since the drivelers ain't "that other word for idjits" no more, we be called "Winderlickers" that ride that beautiful yellow short bus!!  (we take turns driving it though, so get your request in early!)



what chu talkin bout willis, I invented that bus


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You ain't heard??  Since the drivelers ain't "that other word for idjits" no more, we be called "Winderlickers" that ride that beautiful yellow short bus!!  (we take turns driving it though, so get your request in early!)



Are we gunna have to break out the helmets again.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 13, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Are we gunna have to break out the helmets again.









 prolly so


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> what chu talkin bout willis, I invented that bus


Nope, you can't take credit for dat one young'un, it's been around a while!! 



Sterlo58 said:


> Are we gunna have to break out the helmets again.


We may, even though I just had custom seat belts installed some of these winderlickers has figured out how to get out of them!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Nope, you can't take credit for dat one young'un, it's been around a while!!


Yeah but its people like me that inspired the idea


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Hey Nic, dont start laughin, you'll start coughin





I ain`t laffin`! I done lost my sense of humor!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I ain`t laffin`! I done lost my sense of humor!



whats da matter nic?  some of them eggs come out sunny side up ?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> whats da matter nic?  some of them eggs come out sunny side up ?



I said I ain`t laffin`!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 13, 2010)

My feet hurt!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I said I ain`t laffin`!


hmmmmm well................ did one of em turn up fried? 


chuckb7718 said:


> My feet hurt!



Hi ya chuck


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2010)

It`s so hot they probably all done burnt up!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s so hot they probably all done burnt up!



 naw....... Its so hot, It made nic even more grouchy.  I didnt know that was possible


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> naw....... Its so hot, It made nic even more grouchy.  I didnt know that was possible





Ain`t grouchy! Sweet, lovable, harmless...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Yeah but its people like me that inspired the idea


I'll agree wit ya there!! 



Nicodemus said:


> I ain`t laffin`! I done lost my sense of humor!


Hold on,,,,,,,,,,,wait jus............ ok, found it, INCOMING!!    



chuckb7718 said:


> My feet hurt!


Aaawww sowwy chuckiepoo, too bad Pappi ain't around he'd jump on the chance to rub yo footies!! 



Nicodemus said:


> It`s so hot they probably all done burnt up!



 Slips is coming out scrambled!!!  I'm scared to go check mine.......... 
Oh well, gotta go clear the yard & get ready to cut some grass............. gonna fill a container with water so I can set down in it & cool off er'y now & then!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 13, 2010)

Sup dere Tuffy?

Keebs!!! You're crazy to even think the words "cut grass"!! It's to dadblame hot for foolishness such as that!


----------



## slip (Jun 13, 2010)

funny as heck. this same yellow jacket keeps getting my dad...wont go after me when i do the same thing in the same place. but stung him about 5 times.

he aint ran that fast..twice...in years!!!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Ain`t grouchy! Sweet, lovable, harmless...



 OMG its so hot it done went and made nic nice


----------



## slip (Jun 13, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Keebs!!! You're crazy to even think the words "cut grass"!! It's to dadblame hot for foolishness such as that!



thats what im.....about to do too.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 13, 2010)

slip said:


> thats what im.....about to do too.



 Do it at night. That why they have headlights.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 13, 2010)

ya'll have a good one. I'm out til later


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 13, 2010)

Ya'll is crazy!

I like a nice lookin yard as much as anyone, but I ain't even gonna think "lawnmower" when it's this hot!

I have to keep my health in mind. 
I gots a "condition" ya know!


----------



## slip (Jun 13, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Do it at night. That why they have headlights.



cant say i didnt think about it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 13, 2010)

hewwo fwiends!!!
( dat what it like trying to tawk with dwy mouf) Power nap with snoring included is so awesome!! Still got a truck to unload, an feeders an camera's to tinker with. 
Ever notice you sometimes need a day off to get over being off for a couple of days?


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Ain`t grouchy! Sweet, lovable, harmless...



Nic... what exactly are them doctors giving you? I been here a year now, and I ain't laughed at your remarks like I have in the past week you been sick. I'm beginning to wonder if you should recover from your malady


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 13, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> hewwo fwiends!!!
> ( dat what it like trying to tawk with dwy mouf) Power nap with snoring included is so awesome!! Still got a truck to unload, an feeders an camera's to tinker with.
> Ever notice you sometimes need a day off to get over being off for a couple of days?



I know edzackery where you're coming from!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 13, 2010)

Afternoon folks..  Is it hot enuff yet for yu'enz...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 13, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Afternoon folks..  Is it hot enuff yet for yu'enz...



not as bad as yesterday but still pretty brutal. trying to decide when to head out and unload the truck.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 13, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> not as bad as yesterday but still pretty brutal. trying to decide when to head out and unload the truck.



Wait till Later.......................MUCH LATER...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 13, 2010)

I found something that I hate worse than sheetrock work...


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I found something that I hate worse than sheetrock work...



And that would be..??????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 13, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> And that would be..??????


 
Putting Dry-Lok on concrete walls.......First you roll it on, and it spatters all over you, then you add a brushed coat (slurry like kaolin) to fill all of the pits, then you take a bath in mineral spirits to clean up the mess, then you take a shower...And that only does about a 4' x 15' area per gallon.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Putting Dry-Lok on concrete walls.......First you roll it on, and it spatters all over you, then you add a brushed coat (slurry like kaolin) to fill all of the pits, then you take a bath in mineral spirits to clean up the mess, then you take a shower...And that only does about a 4' x 15' area per gallon.



That should have only been a 2 min. job ( Not counting the 2 hour clean-up )


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 13, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> That should have only been a 2 min. job ( Not counting the 2 hour clean-up )


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Or ya could have worked an extra day somewhere and paid someone else to do the dirty work.  That works for me...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 13, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Or ya could have worked an extra day somewhere and paid someone else to do the dirty work. That works for me...


 
Don't think I didn't consider it, but Tuffy was suppose to come make cubed steak with gravy, mashed taters, green beans and a homemade blackberry cobbler with vanilla bean icecream to go with it, but she had some lame excuse about her car not working or something. Since I didn't have a good meal being cooked for me I just went down and did it myself..


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't think I didn't consider it, but Tuffy was suppose to come make cubed steak with gravy, mashed taters, green beans and a homemade blackberry cobbler with vanilla bean icecream to go with it, but she had some lame excuse about her car not working or something. Since I didn't have a good meal being cooked for me I just went down and did it myself..



10-4wa...  There comes that time when ya just gotta do what ya gotta do...


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't think I didn't consider it, but Tuffy was suppose to come make cubed steak with gravy, mashed taters, green beans and a homemade blackberry cobbler with vanilla bean icecream to go with it



Now that sounds like a deal you can't pass up!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Nic... what exactly are them doctors giving you? I been here a year now, and I ain't laughed at your remarks like I have in the past week you been sick. I'm beginning to wonder if you should recover from your malady




I don`t know what all, but steroids are in the mix. Always heard takin` them gave you a short temper. Looks like they worked in reverse for me. Made me more even tempered...   


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't think I didn't consider it, but Tuffy was suppose to come make cubed steak with gravy, mashed taters, green beans and a homemade blackberry cobbler with vanilla bean icecream to go with it, but she had some lame excuse about her car not working or something. Since I didn't have a good meal being cooked for me I just went down and did it myself..



That girl can cook some good collards!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't think I didn't consider it, but Tuffy was suppose to come make cubed steak with gravy, mashed taters, green beans and a homemade blackberry cobbler with vanilla bean icecream to go with it, but she had some lame excuse about her car not working or something. Since I didn't have a good meal being cooked for me I just went down and did it myself..



okay, now i know what i want for supper.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 13, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, now i know what i want for supper.



Sounds better than my " Yo Quero Taco Bell "


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I don`t know what all, but steroids are in the mix. Always heard takin` them gave you a short tem[er. Looks like they worked in reverse for me. Made me more even tempered...


Good stuff whatever it is. If'n you find out for sure, let me know? The missus will thank you


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 13, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, now i know what i want for supper.



Me too, but we're having tacos.

Sounds good for tomorrow night!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 13, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Sounds better than my " Yo Quero Taco Bell "


 
It would have been huh??  But it ended up being a Healthy Choice manicoti microwave meal.... This is going to be a long three days with the family gone and me on my own to paste the walls after work then grub up some grub...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 13, 2010)

Steak fajitas from la parilla and some good ol banana ice cream from brewsters...  We couldn't do BBQ for a third night in a row.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 13, 2010)

Evening ya'll.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 13, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Me too, but we're having tacos.
> 
> Sounds good for tomorrow night!



change of plans. I'm out of deer cube steak.
All i got is burger and sausage left. Planning on fried turkey nuggets tomorrow but we'll be ordering out tonight too.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 13, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Evening ya'll.....



Howdy, Yara!
I knew i shoulda refreshed the page before posting.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 13, 2010)

Well hello yall fine folks  methinks its bout nap time


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 13, 2010)

Howdy Yara, Snowy...


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 13, 2010)

Hey SpitBro 

So much for the nap...pillows are washing


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 13, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey SpitBro
> 
> So much for the nap...pillows are washing


 
That stinks, naps are too few and far between...


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That stinks, naps are too few and far between...



Specially with little ones in the house. I can't remember the last good nap I had.


----------



## slip (Jun 13, 2010)

gawd i hate my neighbors...
one has a radio going, has all freaking day. loud as can be but half static.

the one beside them has kids playing basketball, screaming NON STOP. does a game of basketball really require screaming non stop?
and revving their cool person car...because they are cool people and want us to know.

and the one across the street lets her dog roam wild, come into our yard and take a leak on the plants...this dog has bitten me before.

and the people on the other side steal my deer skulls when i let them dry after cleaning.


okay, i feel a little better...for now.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 13, 2010)

Hey Wobbert-Woo!  Got the pics... just can't really see much of em right now.   The eye isn't any better, seems to be migrating to the right eye now.  


AND


Thanks so much to Bubbette for my shirt!  I love it!  

HOGS = KISSES


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 13, 2010)

slip said:


> gawd i hate my neighbors...
> one has a radio going, has all freaking day. loud as can be but half static.
> 
> the one beside them has kids playing basketball, screaming NON STOP. does a game of basketball really require screaming non stop?
> ...


 
Paint ball gun..


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 13, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Howdy, Yara!
> I knew i shoulda refreshed the page before posting.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy Yara, Snowy...



Evenin boys..... is it raining there?


----------



## pbradley (Jun 13, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Steak fajitas from la parilla and some good ol banana ice cream from brewsters...  We couldn't do BBQ for a third night in a row.




I had steak fajitas from La Parilla today too!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Evenin boys..... is it raining there?





No rain in days, and don`t look like none is in sight.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 13, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Evenin boys..... is it raining there?


 
Nope, blue sky and H  O  T !!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 13, 2010)

slip said:


> gawd i hate my neighbors...
> one has a radio going, has all freaking day. loud as can be but half static.
> 
> the one beside them has kids playing basketball, screaming NON STOP. does a game of basketball really require screaming non stop?
> ...



Wow...I don't feel so bad now for not getting together with you yesterday!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2010)

slip said:


> gawd i hate my neighbors...
> one has a radio going, has all freaking day. loud as can be but half static.
> 
> the one beside them has kids playing basketball, screaming NON STOP. does a game of basketball really require screaming non stop?
> ...





Would you like for me to bring you a couple of my style of "guard dogs"?


----------



## pbradley (Jun 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Would you like for me to bring you a couple of *my style* of "guard dogs"?



?????


----------



## slip (Jun 13, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Wow...I don't feel so bad now for not getting together with you yesterday!


you coulda brought that mexican sun burnt spider over to scare em all back inside!


Nicodemus said:


> Would you like for me to bring you a couple of my style of "guard dogs"?



 im thinkin about planting corn all the way around the whole yard, 30 feet thick.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2010)

pbradley said:


> ?????


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 13, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Hey Wobbert-Woo!  Got the pics... just can't really see much of em right now.   The eye isn't any better, seems to be migrating to the right eye now.
> 
> 
> AND
> ...



You certainly didn't miss anything this weekend. The heat was unbearable all day Saturday. Fishbait played chess with the big sow on Muppet lane and i got busted walking in on the lower spot. 
We fixed up last years piglet slaughterhouse with the bucket of fermented corncobs that has been boiling in the sun for 6 days. I got the camera ready and Fishbait opened the bucket on the count of 3. He dumped it on a stump, I turned the camera on and shut the door and we ran. The speed of smell is a lot faster than we thought it would be. Gawd, that was some stanky stuff!


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 13, 2010)

Evening yous guys....long long long drive yesterday...just being lazy today....


----------



## slip (Jun 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


>



bring about 5 of them over...ill stuff some mail boxes.


----------



## pbradley (Jun 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


>


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 13, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> You certainly didn't miss anything this weekend. The heat was unbearable all day Saturday. Fishbait played chess with the big sow on Muppet lane and i got busted walking in on the lower spot.
> We fixed up last years piglet slaughterhouse with the bucket of fermented corncobs that has been boiling in the sun for 6 days. I got the camera ready and Fishbait opened the bucket on the count of 3. He dumped it on a stump, I turned the camera on and shut the door and we ran. The speed of smell is a lot faster than we thought it would be. Gawd, that was some stanky stuff!





Yep, he told me.  

Sounds like that sow is the dominant boar on Muppet lane.    She's gonna have to go.   

Alright, just wanted to check in and thank yall for the shirt. I've got 4:00 rounds so I'm headed off to bed. Not like I can keep my eyes open anyway.  

I imagine my work day is gonna be short lived tomorrow. I'm eat up with this crap. I see a trip to the Doc in my immediate future.  

Night yall.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2010)

slip said:


> bring about 5 of them over...ill stuff some mail boxes.





Want some gators too?   I`m a regular smorgasbord for varmints.


----------



## slip (Jun 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Want some gators too?   I`m a regular smorgasbord for varmints.



why yes i do!! i know a few pools around here that would be perfect!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 13, 2010)

Yee haw..another 3 puppies just left,have 3 left and they are spoken for.

Good evenin drivlers


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> No rain in days, and don`t look like none is in sight.


We could use some here... just some sprinkles so far. 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, blue sky and H  O  T !!!!


You just had to emaphazise how hotit is?


TGattis said:


> Evening yous guys....long long long drive yesterday...just being lazy today....



But doesn't it feel sooooo good to relax?!?


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 13, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> But doesn't it feel sooooo good to relax?!?



Like a Frankie Goes to Hollywood song....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 13, 2010)

I would respond to Yara's post, but her avatar says "do not disturb"


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I would respond to Yara's post, but her avatar says "do not disturb"



something tells me it's gonna change soon enuff


----------



## slip (Jun 13, 2010)

TGattis said:


> something tells me it's gonna change soon enuff



...dont look now but.........


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 13, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Like a Frankie Goes to Hollywood song....


HHhhhmmmm....<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/z_aC5xPQ2f4&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/z_aC5xPQ2f4&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


Miguel Cervantes said:


> I would respond to Yara's post, but her avatar says "do not disturb"


Does NOT!


TGattis said:


> something tells me it's gonna change soon enuff



Whatcha talkin bout Willis.....


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 13, 2010)

slip said:


> ...dont look now but.........



Shut up..


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 13, 2010)

slip said:


> ...dont look now but.........




call it ESP.....   and I can tell you nshe's gonna tell you to Shut Up


----------



## slip (Jun 13, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Shut up..





TGattis said:


> call it ESP.....   and I can tell you nshe's gonna tell you to Shut Up


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 13, 2010)

Good grief, if she changes outfits like she changes avatars you're gonna need another house just for the wardrobe Troy.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 13, 2010)

slip said:


>



I have a silly suspicion that he is laughing right now.... hhhmm. I must be telekinesis!


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 13, 2010)

she needs to learn how to type faster if she's gonna keep up with me...


clothes....what clothes?



She may as well be PWC


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 13, 2010)

Pwc???


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good grief, if she changes outfits like she changes avatars you're gonna need another house just for the wardrobe Troy.


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 13, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Pwc???



technically it's PN....

or PWoC.....

just think neeeeeecckkkkkiiiiidddddd


----------



## slip (Jun 13, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I have a silly suspicion that he is laughing right now.... hhhmm. I must be telekinesis!


i had to google that.


TGattis said:


> she needs to learn how to type faster if she's gonna keep up with me...
> 
> 
> clothes....what clothes?
> ...


google....


TGattis said:


> just think neeeeeecckkkkkiiiiidddddd



never mind, that clears it up.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 13, 2010)

Gotcha


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 13, 2010)

And we're gonna have round 3 of our laptop duel .......


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 13, 2010)

slip said:


> i had to google that.
> 
> google....
> 
> ...





Capt Quirk said:


> Gotcha



....
 As for you TG.... member where ya sleepin tonight??


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 13, 2010)

Sleep is over rated


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 13, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> ....
> As for you TG.... member where ya sleepin tonight??


 
Does he really get that drunk that he can't remember??


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 13, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Sleep is over rated



but you already do it sooooo well.... couch could do ya sum good!


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Does he really get that drunk that he can't remember??



I would have trouble pouring urine out of a boot with instructions on the heel....


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Does he really get that drunk that he can't remember??



Would be great if that was the case but the fool don't drink. So he must be missing something.... ya think?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 13, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Would be great if that was the case but the fool don't drink. So he must be missing something.... ya think?


 

Ohhh, got it,,,,,,,,,,,Early Alzheimers...



So sad.................


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 13, 2010)

TGattis said:


> I would have trouble pouring urine out of a boot with instructions on the heel....



LIES!!! I hear you follow directions very well.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ohhh, got it,,,,,,,,,,,Early Alzheimers...
> 
> 
> 
> So sad.................



No I think it's all that sea air stuck in his head.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 13, 2010)

TGattis, does her mood change as fast as her avatar?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 13, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> TGattis, does her mood change as fast as her avatar?


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 13, 2010)

Yall keep picking on me...I'm going to take a shower....


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 13, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> TGattis, does her mood change as fast as her avatar?





Miguel Cervantes said:


>





TG.... COLD???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 13, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> No I think it's all that sea air stuck in his head.


 
Salt air never did anything for me, but put me at 6,000 ft. in the Rockies and I'm in heaven..



TGattis said:


> Yall keep picking on me...I'm going to take a shower....


 
You can't wash the sea air out of your head numbskull..


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 13, 2010)

Housework stinks  think I've filled my cleanin quota for the year in the last two days   and now its back to work


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 13, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Housework stinks  think I've filled my cleanin quota for the year in the last two days   and now its back to work



Hey Snowie!

Housework?I thought you had Na in a french maid outfit doing it for you


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Sup dere Tuffy?
> 
> Keebs!!! You're crazy to even think the words "cut grass"!! It's to dadblame hot for foolishness such as that!


I know, I know, but alot of it is in the shade............ 



slip said:


> thats what im.....about to do too.


You done yet??? 



Tuffdawg said:


> Do it at night. That why they have headlights.


 Mine don't work................... yet............. 
Shower time, later folks!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 13, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Hey Snowie!
> 
> Housework?I thought you had Na in a french maid outfit doing it for you


 
What's up WiltedJester??


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 13, 2010)

Evenin y'all...I feel like I been beat down.

This morning...cut the FIL's 1.25 acre yard  with a self propelled walk behind. Sheesh.

Then...my nephew reminded me that I had promised to take him fishing at Tanner state park today. We did good...I caught 11...he caught 9 including big fish..about 3.5. No pics cuz the idgit forgot his cell phone and the camera don't work on mine anymore.

We broiled...but we had fun.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 13, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Housework stinks  think I've filled my cleanin quota for the year in the last two days   and now its back to work



I say we go on Wife Swap and have them wait on us hand and foot. Ever watch the show? It has had me in tears!


----------



## slip (Jun 13, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Housework stinks


yes it do. 


Keebs said:


> You done yet???


i didnt even start. i was dripping wet after just tilling and weedeating. then i had a few other little things to do and...i was DONE.


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What's up WiltedJester??



Not Much Miguel,
Worked all day at the academy

Got home and grilled some steaks and layed around pond with gimped up hand trying to shoot bow cause someone reported me for shooting frogs with .22

How was your day?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Not Much Miguel,
> Worked all day at the academy
> 
> Got home and grilled some steaks and layed around pond with gimped up hand trying to shoot bow cause someone reported me for shooting frogs with .22
> ...





Whats` ailin` your hand?


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 13, 2010)

slip,
Can you talk nicodemus into getting me a few small gators for my pond?

Nothing extreme,3-5 foot long will work.

I have trading fodder....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 13, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Not Much Miguel,
> Worked all day at the academy
> 
> Got home and grilled some steaks and layed around pond with gimped up hand trying to shoot bow cause someone reported me for shooting frogs with .22
> ...


 
It sucked, but other than that it was great.



Nicodemus said:


> Whats` ailin` your hand?


 
Guido...


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Whats` ailin` your hand?



It seems I messed with the wrong female awhile back.

It was only broken in  a few spots,coulda been worse.2 steel plates and a cpl pins....

As Miguel told me,"Some people are not worth the pain you will go through to know them"


----------



## slip (Jun 13, 2010)

hey Nick, Wicked wants a 13 foot gator for his pond...think you can find one for him?


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It sucked, but other than that it was great.
> 
> 
> Same here...Other than the adult beverages and steaks


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> It seems I messed with the wrong female awhile back.
> 
> It was only broken in  a few spots,coulda been worse.2 steel plates and a cpl pins....
> 
> As Miguel told me,"Some people are not worth the pain you will go through to know them"




Smart monkey don`t monkey with another monkey`s monkey... todays lesson.  If you want to learn how to fight back, and win, PM me, tomorrow. 




slip said:


> hey Nick, Wicked wants a 13 foot gator for his pond...think you can find one for him?





Just one?


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 13, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I say we go on Wife Swap and have them wait on us hand and foot. Ever watch the show? It has had me in tears!



I wait on mine hand and foot.

I wait with my hand out for her to bring me a beer, and my foot to kick her in the booty if she's not quick enough. 

Please God don't let her see this..


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 13, 2010)

slip said:


> hey Nick, Wicked wants a 13 foot gator for his pond...think you can find one for him?



Doh

Bring it anyway,It may keep the nosey people away.If it doesnt at least I want have to feed it any Guineas,can save those for Nic.


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Smart monkey don`t monkey with another monkey`s monkey... todays lesson.  If you want to learn how to fight back, and win, PM me, tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I figure I got out good with my life...

Yeah One will do for now.See todays lesson,dont be greedy


----------



## slip (Jun 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Smart monkey don`t monkey with another monkey`s monkey... todays lesson.  If you want to learn how to fight back, and win, PM me, tomorrow.





Sweetwater said:


> I wait on mine hand and foot.
> 
> I wait with my hand out for her to bring me a beer, and my foot to kick her in the booty if she's not quick enough.
> 
> Please God don't let her see this..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 13, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> I wait on mine hand and foot.
> 
> I wait with my hand out for her to bring me a beer, and my foot to kick her in the booty if she's not quick enough.
> 
> Please God don't let her see this..


 
What's her number?? I think she needs a phone call..


----------



## slip (Jun 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What's her number?? I think she needs a phone call..



put keebs on it...she call pull phone numbers outta thin air...


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What's her number?? I think she needs a phone call..



867-5309..Her name is Jenny...

And don't think for one minute that I'm that dumb.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 13, 2010)

Hey WJ, why don't you just go down and get that little 5 ft. gator out of Quacks pond. It's 1/2 pet anyway. You could prolly put it on a leash.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 13, 2010)

mornin peeps...


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey WJ, why don't you just go down and get that little 5 ft. gator out of Quacks pond. It's 1/2 pet anyway. You could prolly put it on a leash.



Its not really  a Gaytor.Its  a dang Savannah Monitor lizard.

I didnt have the heart to tell him.

Now that beaver he has that does tricks is a different story.I will pay $500 for it


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 13, 2010)

Disclaimer: My previous post was satire only. I would never treat my loving, sweet, beautiful woman in that manner.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 13, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> mornin peeps...



Evenin...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 13, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Evenin...



treadin' on thin ice I see


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2010)

slip said:


> yes it do.
> 
> i didnt even start. i was dripping wet after just tilling and weedeating. then i had a few other little things to do and...i was DONE.


5:30ish to 9:30 one refueling.......... still got one little area I didn't wanna do in the dark 



Sweetwater said:


> I wait on mine hand and foot.
> 
> I wait with my hand out for her to bring me a beer, and my foot to kick her in the booty if she's not quick enough.
> 
> Please God don't let her see this..


 Are YOU Otis's Twin???????????? 



slip said:


> put keebs on it...she call pull phone numbers outta thin air...


I's just good wiff some of them.............. 



bluegrassbowhntr said:


> mornin peeps...


 Timmmaaaayyyyyy!!! Hey Darlin'! 



Sweetwater said:


> Disclaimer: My previous post was satire only. I would never treat my loving, sweet, beautiful woman in that manner.



MMmmmmHHhmmmmmm


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 13, 2010)

Nite Yall!

Nice drivelin wiff ya...

Friend came by and wants to go cat huntin??????

Oh well,I got nothin else to do.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 13, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> treadin' on thin ice I see



I got good skates...



Keebs said:


> MMmmmmHHhmmmmmm



Evenin keebs.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 13, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> I wait on mine hand and foot.
> 
> I wait with my hand out for her to bring me a beer, and my foot to kick her in the booty if she's not quick enough.
> 
> Please God don't let her see this..


Not Drivelers how he said "HE" waits on himself hand and foot, right?


slip said:


>


Course you would laugh 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> What's her number?? I think she needs a phone call..


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Timmmaaaayyyyyy!!! Hey Darlin'!


 Heyyyyyy PEACH BLOSSOM


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> I got good skates...
> Evenin keebs.


got the kitchen cleaned up yet??   



bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Heyyyyyy PEACH BLOSSOM



You off call week yet? 
How's the pool cleaning coming................


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> got the kitchen cleaned up yet??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



not off call till the am
the pool is just and endless task


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 13, 2010)

Buenas noches drivelers....


----------



## slip (Jun 13, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Buenas noches drivelers....



Gute Nacht.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 13, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Buenas noches drivelers....



beans and nachos to you too


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 13, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Buenas noches drivelers....


 
Pasta lasagna to you too Margarita.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 13, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Disclaimer: My previous post was satire only. I would never treat my loving, sweet, beautiful woman in that manner.


She read your post didn't she!!



Keebs said:


> 5:30ish to 9:30 one refueling.......... still got one little area I didn't wanna do in the dark


Came home from work today, and decided the rest of the yard would just have to wait!!.......Heck Fire if I wait long enough it just may burn up from this heat!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> not off call till the am
> the pool is just and endless task


I promise, if I were closer you wouldn't have to worry about it! 



YaraG. said:


> Buenas noches drivelers....



chips & dips to you too!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> got the kitchen cleaned up yet??



Yeah right...

My job is dusting, vacuuming, and doing the bathrooms.



YaraG. said:


> Buenas noches drivelers....



Nite joisey...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 13, 2010)

G'night everyone. And I sure hope that Yara finds those nacho's that she went lookin for..


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> She read your post didn't she!!
> 
> Came home from work today, and decided the rest of the yard would just have to wait!!.......Heck Fire if I wait long enough it just may burn up from this heat!!


I'm worried 'bout that too, TRYING to get it to spread more before it does though!  Got some sprouts from the hay that got put out, so that's a plus!   Got my bud from SC gonna bring me some "throw away" from a grass farm up there that is supposed to grow well in the shade ~we'll see~~ between that & the sand it's a slow go!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 13, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> She read your post didn't she!!



No...but I'll fall asleep fore she does...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Yeah right...
> 
> My job is dusting, vacuuming, and doing the bathrooms.
> 
> Nite joisey...


 How'd I know that?!?! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> G'night everyone. And I sure hope that Yara finds those nacho's that she went lookin for..



NIte shuggums! 
I ain't far behind ya'll!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> G'night everyone. And I sure hope that Yara finds those nacho's that she went lookin for..



Buenos guinea nachos...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Buenas noches drivelers....




Akay wacheaki ketala (spelled phonetically).

Translation..farewell


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I'm worried 'bout that too, TRYING to get it to spread more before it does though!  Got some sprouts from the hay that got put out, so that's a plus!   Got my bud from SC gonna bring me some "throw away" from a grass farm up there that is supposed to grow well in the shade ~we'll see~~ between that & the sand it's a slow go!


St. Augustine does well in the shade & sand!!..........Just it it susceptible to bugs


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Akay wacheaki ketala (spelled phonetically).



 You speak THAAT?????


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> How'd I know that?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My nephew forgot his phone when went fishing today....big mistake. His wife found a number that she shouldn't have. Not good for him.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> St. Augustine does well in the shade & sand!!..........Just it it susceptible to bugs



Hhhhmmmm, have to keep it sprayed any way, may need to ck into that............ what kind is on the sides of golf courses, not the greenway, but along the shady eadges??  I don't feel like googlin right now!!


----------



## slip (Jun 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Akay wacheaki ketala (spelled phonetically).
> 
> Translation..farewell





Keebs said:


> You speak THAAT?????



what language was that?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 13, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> No...but I'll fall asleep fore she does...






Keebs said:


> How'd I know that?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


G'night Darlin!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2010)

slip said:


> what language was that?





That is Lakota.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> My nephew forgot his phone when went fishing today....big mistake. His wife found a number that she shouldn't have. Not good for him.



what was that quote I saw of Nic's in another thread about monkey's not messin with other monkey's monkey's........................  
 If ya don't do it, ya won't get caught!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 13, 2010)

Hey yall just wanted to say this weekend can come to a end anytime now work has been non stop with tonight being the heaviest night yet.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> That is Lakota.



Like I said, do you Speak that???


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Hey yall just wanted to say this weekend can come to a end anytime now work has been non stop with tonight being the heaviest night yet.



Ouch, hate it for ya, Slim, go ahead, hit the clock, tell'm Keebs said it was ok................ 

ok, I'm outta here, Monday mornings come way too dang early!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> what was that quote I saw of Nic's in another thread about monkey's not messin with other monkey's monkey's........................
> If ya don't do it, ya won't get caught!



I've tried to tell him but he's young and very hard headed....I'm talkin mule level  hard headedness.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Like I said, do you Speak that???





Not enough. I know just a little in several native tongues, but I never took the time to learn more. I was always more interested in weapons and lifestyles.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hhhhmmmm, have to keep it sprayed any way, may need to ck into that............ what kind is on the sides of golf courses, not the greenway, but along the shady eadges??  I don't feel like googlin right now!!


I don't know!!........I ain't been on too many golf courses!!...........All I know is that I have a patch of St. Augustine in my yard........in the shade.......sandy soil.......Does well till the bugs get in it from time to time.

It always comes back though, and it's an excellent ground cover!!........no dust kick up when i go over it with the lawn mower!!


----------



## slip (Jun 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> That is Lakota.



very cool.


----------



## slip (Jun 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Not enough. I know just a little in several native tongues, but I never took the time to learn more. I was always more interested in weapons and lifestyles.



here's a question for ya (just give me a thump on the back of the head when you get tired of all of em..)

do ya know how to say anything in Shawnee?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2010)

slip said:


> very cool.





Thanks. My two favorites are the Northern Cheyenne and the Oglala branch of the Lakota.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2010)

slip said:


> here's a question for ya (just give me a thump on the back of the head when you get tired of all of em..)
> 
> do ya know how to say anything in Shawnee?





Not the first word, that I know of. I do know that "Shawnee" is a derivative of Suwannee. As in the Suwannee River. In the way distant past, these people lived down in this part of the country.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 13, 2010)

G'night y'all. My piller is callin' me....


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2010)

Have a goodun, Tim


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 13, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> G'night y'all. My piller is callin' me....



Night...bout there myself.


----------



## slip (Jun 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Not the first word, that I know of. I do know that "Shawnee" is a derivative of Suwannee. As in the Suwannee River. In the way distant past, these people lived down in this part of the country.



yeah, from what i understand is they got pushed down here from another tribe for a while, then went back north.

my family(my GGmothers side) married to the Shawnee and "founded" a town in WV a long long time ago.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2010)

slip said:


> yeah, from what i understand is they got pushed down here from another tribe for a while, then went back north.
> 
> my family(my GGmothers side) married to the Shawnee and "founded" a town in WV a long long time ago.





Now ain`t that something!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 13, 2010)

BEER

I back but bout three behind so I'll catchup later

How yall


----------



## slip (Jun 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Now ain`t that something!



i dont know much about it, my great aunt told my mother about it a little though...if the town is still around...it would be awesome to visit.


----------



## Resica (Jun 13, 2010)

slip said:


> i dont know much about it, my great aunt told my mother about it a little though...if the town is still around...it would be awesome to visit.



Here's some Shawnee info Slip.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shawnee


----------



## slip (Jun 13, 2010)

Resica said:


> Here's some Shawnee info Slip.
> 
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shawnee



thank ya. im going to ask the local library to order (from another county) some books for me too.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 14, 2010)

Alright Folks been out, and about, here and there catching up!!......Time to call it a night!!.....Ya'll have a good one!!


----------



## slip (Jun 14, 2010)

Hankus said:


> BEER
> 
> I back but bout three behind so I'll catchup later
> 
> How yall


hows ya been Hankus?


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Alright Folks been out, and about, here and there catching up!!......Time to call it a night!!.....Ya'll have a good one!!



G'night Rutt


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 14, 2010)

Evenin' or mornin' whichever


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 14, 2010)

I get here and no one's here....figgers!!!


----------



## slip (Jun 14, 2010)

im here got about 35 mins then the green light for some sleepy time shall turn


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 14, 2010)

slip said:


> im here got about 35 mins then the green light for some sleepy time shall turn



Is that you Ht


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 14, 2010)

Good nite from Charlotte!!!


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey y'all


----------



## slip (Jun 14, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Good nite from Charlotte!!!



later dood.


----------



## slip (Jun 14, 2010)

Turkeypaw said:


> Hey y'all



what up turkeypaw.


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jun 14, 2010)

Think the neighbors would get mad if I went out and cut the grass right now? Its too hot to do it during the day.


----------



## slip (Jun 14, 2010)

Turkeypaw said:


> Think the neighbors would get mad if I went out and cut the grass right now? Its too hot to do it during the day.



thats why they put headlights on the dang things! to tick off your neighbors every once in a while.


----------



## slip (Jun 14, 2010)

da sleepy time green light has turned on, all abored the night time train to dream'ville




uh...good night.


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Jun 14, 2010)

I can't catch up and could never keep up, so I'll just pop in to say hi and then run out again!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow it is slowing down and coming to a end I am ready for a shower and a nice comfy bed!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2010)

Day shift coming thru. Scuse me, pardon me, scuse me, outta da way please, scuse me.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 14, 2010)

morning driveby!!
Long day at da Big House. Again.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 14, 2010)

Sitting in the parking lot at the Doc's office waiting for them to open. They won't let me work wearing my singlasses.  


I hate not being at work when I'm supposed to be.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 14, 2010)

Uhm... Make that sUnglasses. 


Just proves the point that I really can't see.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 14, 2010)

Morning driveby!!!....Hit the ground running here in a bit, catchup with y'all later, probably Wed.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 14, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Uhm... Make that sUnglasses.
> 
> 
> Just proves the point that I really can't see.



Good luck at the dr's.



Jeff C. said:


> Morning driveby!!!....Hit the ground running here in a bit, catchup with y'all later, probably Wed.



Mornin.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 14, 2010)

Mornin yall


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 14, 2010)

Hmmmmmmm.........


----------



## Hankus (Jun 14, 2010)

yep


----------



## Hankus (Jun 14, 2010)

HEY SETH I found where you took a cheapshot at me a while back on the other driveler its comin back to get ya soon enuff


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 14, 2010)

What's happnin' in the peanut gallery this morning?????


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 14, 2010)

Mornin' Drivelers.... tha birds are chirpin, sun is shining,and all is well in the world (at the moment).


----------



## Hankus (Jun 14, 2010)

mornin


----------



## slip (Jun 14, 2010)

mornin folks...gah i wanna go back to bed


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 14, 2010)

Mornin Slip. Me too. Got a slow day today and don't feel like gettin out in the heat.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 14, 2010)

What's for dinner???


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 14, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> What's for dinner???



Big ol BBQ sammich fer me.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 14, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Big ol BBQ sammich fer me.



Send me one........


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 14, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Send me one........


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 14, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Send me one........





Tuffdawg said:


>



mmmmm.... pork..... 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=546515


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 14, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


>



Howdy Tuffy.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 14, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> mmmmm.... pork.....
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=546515



I needs to make a road trip up North and have some good BBQ, and cold oat sodas!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 14, 2010)

Just heard the dinner bell ring.... Holler atcha later, Y'all be careful out there in this heat....


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 14, 2010)

Woo-Hoo 

Home with my little bottle of Cortisporin eye drops.  At least my deductible kicked in and they only cost me $10.  

Pawn Stars reruns, kids home, Fishbait off running errands. Seems like lunchtime and then naptime to me.


----------



## slip (Jun 14, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Woo-Hoo
> 
> Home with my little bottle of Cortisporin eye drops.  At least my deductible kicked in and they only cost me $10.
> 
> Pawn Stars reruns, kids home, Fishbait off running errands. Seems like lunchtime and then naptime to me.



same here!


hope yer eye gets better


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 14, 2010)

Fillet mignon, baby yukon potatoes with herbs, biscuits.


----------



## slip (Jun 14, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Fillet mignon, baby yukon potatoes with herbs, biscuits.



uh...tell me again when your coming to georgia?



peanut butter sammich.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 14, 2010)

Quick drive by, gotta go get my baby girl from the kennel at the vet, she's be gone for over a week!


----------



## slip (Jun 14, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Quick drive by, gotta go get my baby girl from the kennel at the vet, she's be gone for over a week!



 you didnt take her with you?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 14, 2010)

slip said:


> you didnt take her with you?



No.  And this is the first time she's ever been kenneled, I usually have a good friend babysit her.  Either she's gonna be real MAD at us, or hopefully happy to see us!!


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 14, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No.  And this is the first time she's ever been kenneled, I usually have a good friend babysit her.  Either she's gonna be real MAD at us, or hopefully happy to see us!!



Don't worry Quack, she'll love you again 

After she pees on your leg and everything you own a few times.    


Glad you're back Quackbaby.  

Thanks for the awesome pics!


----------



## slip (Jun 14, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No.  And this is the first time she's ever been kenneled, I usually have a good friend babysit her.  Either she's gonna be real MAD at us, or hopefully happy to see us!!



we put Koda in a kennel once, they got scared of him and called us to get him


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 14, 2010)

My dog hates the kennel. Seems like he gets sick every time he goes. We now get someone to dogsit when we go.
He will be glad to see you I'm sure.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 14, 2010)

slip said:


> uh...tell me again when your coming to georgia?
> 
> 
> 
> peanut butter sammich.



There's plenty for you, come on up. Dinner is at 5:30pm (tonight)


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 14, 2010)

*Phenomenal Woman by Maya Angelou*

Pretty women wonder where my secret lies.
I'm not cute or built to suit a fashion model's size
But when I start to tell them,
They think I'm telling lies.
I say,
It's in the reach of my arms
The span of my hips,
The stride of my step,
The curl of my lips.
I'm a woman
Phenomenally.
Phenomenal woman,
That's me.

I walk into a room
Just as cool as you please,
And to a man,
The fellows stand or
Fall down on their knees.
Then they swarm around me,
A hive of honey bees.
I say,
It's the fire in my eyes,
And the flash of my teeth,
The swing in my waist,
And the joy in my feet.
I'm a woman
Phenomenally.
Phenomenal woman,
That's me.

Men themselves have wondered
What they see in me.
They try so much
But they can't touch
My inner mystery.
When I try to show them
They say they still can't see.
I say,
It's in the arch of my back,
The sun of my smile,
The ride of my breasts,
The grace of my style.
I'm a woman

Phenomenally.
Phenomenal woman,
That's me.

Now you understand
Just why my head's not bowed.
I don't shout or jump about
Or have to talk real loud.
When you see me passing
It ought to make you proud.
I say,
It's in the click of my heels,
The bend of my hair,
the palm of my hand,
The need of my care,
'Cause I'm a woman
Phenomenally.
Phenomenal woman,
That's me.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 14, 2010)

*Touched by An Angel by Maya Angelou*

We, unaccustomed to courage
exiles from delight
live coiled in shells of loneliness
until love leaves its high holy temple
and comes into our sight
to liberate us into life.

Love arrives
and in its train come ecstasies
old memories of pleasure
ancient histories of pain.
Yet if we are bold,
love strikes away the chains of fear
from our souls.

We are weaned from our timidity
In the flush of love's light
we dare be brave
And suddenly we see
that love costs all we are
and will ever be.
Yet it is only love
which sets us free.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 14, 2010)

What in the world did i walk in on? A poetry reading?


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> What in the world did i walk in on? A poetry reading?


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> What in the world did i walk in on? A poetry reading?



You should probably go back to heart surgery.  

You're a fairly sensitive guy but not sensitive enough for Maya.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 14, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> You should probably go back to heart surgery.
> 
> You're a fairly sensitive guy but not sensitive enough for Maya.





Maya who? Am I sensitive enough?


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 14, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Maya who? Am I sensitive enough?



Maya Angelou. 

She don't play a fiddle or sing country music so you'll have to Google her. 

And NO!  You're not right for Maya either. 

She'd be more Swede's speed.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 14, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Maya Angelou.
> 
> She don't play a fiddle or sing country music so you'll have to Google her.
> 
> ...


I think pbradley would fall into that category as well.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 14, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


>


whut? 


turtlebug said:


> You should probably go back to heart surgery.
> 
> You're a fairly sensitive guy but not sensitive enough for Maya.


I'm between cases. 
pink shirts, pink cars, pink bows, pink guns... it was just a matter of time before you got pink eye. 


Nicodemus said:


> Maya who? Am I sensitive enough?


You are seriously starting to worry me.....


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> whut?
> 
> I'm between cases.
> pink shirts, pink cars, pink bows, pink guns... it was just a matter of time before you got pink eye.
> ...





Aw, I`m fine. Doc just released me. I`m ready for fun, or a fight now. Gonna prowl around and look for trouble...


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> whut?
> 
> I'm between cases.
> pink shirts, pink cars, pink bows, pink guns... it was just a matter of time before you got pink eye.
> ...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 14, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Maya Angelou.
> 
> She don't play a fiddle or sing country music so you'll have to Google her.
> 
> ...



     Yeah, he is a bit "sweet".


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 14, 2010)

I dare you to do it.  You know who you are.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> whut?
> 
> I'm between cases.
> pink shirts, pink cars, pink bows, pink guns... it was just a matter of time before you got pink eye.
> ...





C'mere and gimme a big ol hug.  

I promise it's okay. ;smash: I just wiped the latest offering of bacteria filled pus away.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 14, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> C'mere and gimme a big ol hug.
> 
> I promise it's okay. ;smash: I just wiped the latest offering of bacteria filled pus away.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Aw, I`m fine. Doc just released me. I`m ready for fun, or a fight now. Gonna prowl around and look for trouble...



 Good deal Nic, but be careful, that stuff is known to make you have a relapse if you AREN'T careful!!


----------



## Strych9 (Jun 14, 2010)

Mmmmm...now that my belly is full of nice cold beer, I'ma go cut some grass.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 14, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> C'mere and gimme a big ol hug.
> 
> I promise it's okay. ;smash: I just wiped the latest offering of bacteria filled pus away.



ewww......


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 14, 2010)

Man it's hot out here.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 14, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> Mmmmm...now that my belly is full of nice cold beer, I'ma go cut some grass.



hey I found a ton of remi's puppy pictures. can send em to you if you want.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 14, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Man it's hot out here.



Hi ya chuck


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 14, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> Mmmmm...now that my belly is full of nice cold beer, I'ma go cut some grass.



dont cut your toes off.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 14, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Hi ya chuck



Howdy Tuff!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 14, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> dont cut your toes off.



More like don't cut your toes off after you fall off the mower from heatstroke!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 14, 2010)

Eating left over tater salad, then standing out in near 100 degree heat........ is really not advisable unless you want to transfer the food onto the plants by the porch.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 14, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>



 You got extra?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 14, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Eating left over tater salad, then standing out in near 100 degree heat........ is really not advisable unless you want to transfer the food onto the plants by the porch.


once again: ewww.......


OutFishHim said:


>


Well, hey there!!! 
Are you in some sort of exile? Haven't seen you post much lately?


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 14, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> You got extra?



Nope



rhbama3 said:


> Well, hey there!!!
> Are you in some sort of exile? Haven't seen you post much lately?



Hey!

Zander is home for the summer, so we've been busy keeping the pool occupied.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 14, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Nope
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah. Sometimes i wish i still had a pool. Guess I'll sit in the koi pond when i get home. It needs cleaning out again anyway.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Ah. Sometimes i wish i still had a pool. Guess I'll sit in the koi pond when i get home. It needs cleaning out again anyway.



They are too much work..........That's why I use my neighbor's pool....


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 14, 2010)

Ya`ll quieten down. I`m tryin` to take a nap...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 14, 2010)

nicodemus said:


> ya`ll quieten down. I`m tryin` to take a nap...



what's that you said !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 14, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll quieten down. I`m tryin` to take a nap...



Sure thing, Mr. sensitive swamp guy. Want me to turn the thermostat down too?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 14, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> They are too much work..........That's why I use my neighbor's pool....



Long as it ain't a warm kiddie pool with a yellow tint to it.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 14, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> You should probably go back to heart surgery.
> 
> You're a fairly sensitive guy but not sensitive enough for Maya.


Tbug.... ya know Maya, huh huh..


Nicodemus said:


> Maya who? Am I sensitive enough?





Tuffdawg said:


> I think pbradley would fall into that category as well.





rhbama3 said:


> whut?
> 
> I'm between cases.
> pink shirts, pink cars, pink bows, pink guns... it was just a matter of time before you got pink eye.
> ...


That's below the belt  


Strych9 said:


> Mmmmm...now that my belly is full of nice cold beer, I'ma go cut some grass.


Do ya cut grass every day!!! Or is that your excuse for  every day?!?!?!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Sure thing, Mr. sensitive swamp guy. Want me to turn the thermostat down too?





One of two choices, either set the thermostat at 68, or make the outside temp drop to about 24 degrees. Then, I`ll be happy.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 14, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll quieten down. I`m tryin` to take a nap...



Whatcha gonna do about it?



Sterlo58 said:


> Long as it ain't a warm kiddie pool with a yellow tint to it.



No kiddie pool...Full size pool, even has a slide.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 14, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Whatcha gonna do about it?
> 
> 
> 
> No kiddie pool...Full size pool, even has a slide.



Hush, Pirate!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 14, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> One of two choices, either set the thermostat at 68, or make the outside temp drop to about 24 degrees. Then, I`ll be happy.



No problem, Bro!
I'll turn that dial to 50!







it's on your power bill, anyway.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 14, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hush, Pirate!!



Like I said......



rhbama3 said:


> No problem, Bro!
> I'll turn that dial to 50!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 14, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Tbug.... ya know Maya, huh huh..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whats below the belt? 
wait, that don't sound right.....


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 14, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll quieten down. I`m tryin` to take a nap...



wake up el groucho!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 14, 2010)

anybody takin bets that Strych is in desperate need of more kool ones to keep him hydrated


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2010)

Holy smokes it's *hot* !!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 14, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Holy smokes it's *hot* !!!!





Yea. I`m about ready to move to either Wyoming or Montana.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 14, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Yea. I`m about ready to move to either Wyoming or Montana.



Alaska is lookin pretty good about now.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 14, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Alaska is lookin pretty good about now.





Alaska would be nice too, but there are no wild turkeys to hunt there. That is the only disadvantage though.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 14, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Alaska would be nice too, but there are no wild turkeys to hunt there. That is the only disadvantage though.



 yeah but you got some serious big game there.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 14, 2010)

I rather like the population of Wyoming too.


----------



## slip (Jun 14, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Yea. I`m about ready to move to either Wyoming or Montana.





never thought i would hear you talking about moving from the south because of the heat.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 14, 2010)

slip said:


> never thought i would hear you talking about moving from the south because of the heat.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 14, 2010)

slip said:


> never thought i would hear you talking about moving from the south because of the heat.





I`m gittin` old.


----------



## slip (Jun 14, 2010)

i think im ready to pack up for alaska too..trade turkeys out for bear...


Anchorage Weather
Temperature: Mostly cloudy 58°
Humidity: 59%
Wind: NNE 8 mph

Locust Grove Weather 
97 °F
Feels Like:109 °F
Humidity:50 %


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 14, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Holy smokes it's *hot* !!!!



Yessir it is!
This brewski is right on time!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 14, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Yessir it is!
> This brewski is right on time!



 got an extra?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2010)

*yawn* I think a nap is in order............


----------



## Strych9 (Jun 14, 2010)

Hankus said:


> anybody takin bets that Strych is in desperate need of more kool ones to keep him hydrated



i'm takin the bets!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 14, 2010)

slip said:


> i think im ready to pack up for alaska too..trade turkeys out for bear...
> 
> 
> There ya go! Alaskan Brownie!
> ...


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 14, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> got an extra?




Guinness Extra Stout or Busch....your choice!



Keebs said:


> *yawn* I think a nap is in order............



Now that sounds like a plan....at least till the sun goes down!

How you Keebies?


----------



## slip (Jun 14, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> i think im ready to pack up for alaska too..trade turkeys out for bear...
> 
> 
> There ya go! Alaskan Brownie!
> ...



knock my self right out of the tree with that


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> got an extra?


 
Am I gonna get my cubed steak & gravy, taters, green beans and black berry cobbler with vanilla bean ice cream tonight???


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 14, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Am I gonna get my cubed steak & gravy, taters, green beans and black berry cobbler with vanilla bean ice cream tonight???



 of course.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 14, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Am I gonna get my cubed steak & gravy, taters, green beans and black berry cobbler with vanilla bean ice cream tonight???





Get her to make you a pot of collards!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 14, 2010)

slip said:


> knock my self right out of the tree with that



Then it would be advisable to make sure the first shot counted!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> of course.


 
Tease...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Get her to make you a pot of collards!


 
Like that's gonna happen. I don't think she's gonna walk 120 miles to cook dinner for anyone.

OOOPS !!!! Walton EMC ain't gonna be happy, just heard a transformer blow off to my west. It's 95 degrees here with a heat index of 105 degrees.

Nick, Albany is 101 degrees with a heat index of 123 degrees.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 14, 2010)

After HOT Noon folks...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 14, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Like that's gonna happen. I don't think she's gonna walk 120 miles to cook dinner for anyone.
> 
> OOOPS !!!! Walton EMC ain't gonna be happy, just heard a transformer blow off to my west. It's 95 degrees here with a heat index of 105 degrees.
> 
> Nick, Albany is 101 degrees with a heat index of 123 degrees.





It is purely stiflin` here, Hugh. You walk outside and it takes your breath. Even the chickens are hastlin`. 

And I go back into this stuff, tomorrow.  Don`t bother sendin` flowers. Take up a collection in my name and send Slip on a huntin` trip.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 14, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Like that's gonna happen. I don't think she's gonna walk 120 miles to cook dinner for anyone.
> 
> OOOPS !!!! Walton EMC ain't gonna be happy, just heard a transformer blow off to my west. It's 95 degrees here with a heat index of 105 degrees.
> 
> Nick, Albany is 101 degrees with a heat index of 123 degrees.



 who said I was walkin, and I cooked for nic before


----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Guinness Extra Stout or Busch....your choice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I been home with allergy/sinus mess today, but I guess I'll have to go back to work tomorrow, OM actually had to call & ask me how to turn the fax machine on!   Had the NERVE to ask about a roster that was done (AND SHE PROOOFED) LAst WEEK!!  gawd I werk wiff an idjit!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 14, 2010)

Keebs, I hope you ain`t gittin` what I had!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> who said I was walkin, and I cooked for nic before


 
Well, supper's in a couple of hours, you better get a move on girl.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Keebs, I hope you ain`t gittin` what I had!!



Nahhh, I'm too mean for it!   Just cut grass yesterday, that's bout all it takes!   I coulda made it at work today, but dangit, what is sick days for??


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 14, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I been home with allergy/sinus mess today, but I guess I'll have to go back to work tomorrow, OM actually had to call & ask me how to turn the fax machine on!   Had the NERVE to ask about a roster that was done (AND SHE PROOOFED) LAst WEEK!!  gawd I werk wiff an idjit!



Sorry to hear that Keebs. I had the crap last week and now it's taken up residence in my chest, but it's starting to break loose.

I hope you get to feeling better!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 14, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Nahhh, I'm too mean for it!   Just cut grass yesterday, that's bout all it takes!   I coulda made it at work today, but dangit, what is sick days for??



You ain`t mean as me, and it thumped me!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Sorry to hear that Keebs. I had the crap last week and now it's taken up residence in my chest, but it's starting to break loose.
> 
> I hope you get to feeling better!



Thanks chuckiepoo It ain't bad, just stuffyniss right now, may do a breathing treatment later, just to kick it on out though! 

Has anyone gotten ahold of this "new" corn?  It's mixed sweet & field, I think it's called "ambrosia?"  MAN, it's goooood!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> You ain`t mean as me, and it thumped me!



That could be debatable, yaknow!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, supper's in a couple of hours, you better get a move on girl.



Fresh snap beans, stewed squash, corn on the cob, tomatoes-onions & cucumber in Italian dressing, grilled bar-b-q chicken and canalope for dessert or red velvet cake.


----------



## Sirduke (Jun 14, 2010)

Just worked a drowning at Spring Creek here in south GA. 33 y/o chasing his 18 y/o married girlfriend across the creek, forgot he wasn't a strong swimmer.

It just goes to show, It ain't the sex that kills you, it's the chasing after it that kills you.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 14, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Fresh snap beans, stewed squash, corn on the cob, tomatoes-onions & cucumber in Italian dressing, grilled bar-b-q chicken and canalope for dessert or red velvet cake.





We`ll see you shortly!  

After supper, we`ll debate the meanness issue.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 14, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> We`ll see you shortly!
> 
> After supper, we`ll debate the meanness issue.



howdy


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 14, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> howdy





Hey Seth!! Where you been?


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 14, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Just worked a drowning at Spring Creek here in south GA. 33 y/o chasing his 18 y/o married girlfriend across the creek, forgot he wasn't a strong swimmer.
> 
> It just goes to show, It ain't the sex that kills you, it's the chasing after it that kills you.


  you just cant make that stuff up.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Fresh snap beans, stewed squash, corn on the cob, tomatoes-onions & cucumber in Italian dressing, grilled bar-b-q chicken and canalope for dessert or red velvet cake.


 
I'll deal with you later...


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Whats below the belt?
> wait, that don't sound right.....





slip said:


> never thought i would hear you talking about moving from the south because of the heat.





Nicodemus said:


> I`m gittin` old.


I think i've heard this twice today from ya. Ya ain't old till ya can't fish, hunt, make things out of nature, or open your beer!


Nicodemus said:


> Get her to make you a pot of collards!


With ham hocks... mmmmm.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 14, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey Seth!! Where you been?



lurkin


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 14, 2010)

finally home!!
looks like hiden valley fried chicken breast, rice and gravy, and some corn on the cob. I love having Salt Lick on the way home!
Particularly today, since i could see some boneheads had a meet and greet on the off ramp of the expressway and 82.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 14, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Just worked a drowning at Spring Creek here in south GA. 33 y/o chasing his 18 y/o married girlfriend across the creek, forgot he wasn't a strong swimmer.
> 
> It just goes to show, It ain't the sex that kills you, it's the chasing after it that kills you.



thats turible turbile but bout funny as


----------



## Hankus (Jun 14, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> i'm takin the bets!



bein I started it I require 10% off the top


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 14, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Just worked a drowning at Spring Creek here in south GA. 33 y/o chasing his 18 y/o married girlfriend across the creek, forgot he wasn't a strong swimmer.
> 
> It just goes to show, It ain't the sex that kills you, it's the chasing after it that kills you.



The things we do for love......


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 14, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I think i've heard this twice today from ya. Ya ain't old till ya can't fish, hunt, make things out of nature, or open your beer!
> 
> With ham hocks... mmmmm.




I can do all those things, very well. And then make an arrowhead out of the bottom of the beer bottle. 



Seth carter said:


> lurkin



Thought you done run out on us.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> The things we do for love......



god that has so much potential.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2010)

Y'all need to stop talkin about food!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 14, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> god that has so much potential.


Hiya, Tuff-babe! 
thought i'd throw a hanging curveball


----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> We`ll see you shortly!
> 
> After supper, we`ll debate the meanness issue.


Deal! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'll deal with you later...


I'll be around, just holler when you're ready! 



rhbama3 said:


> finally home!!
> looks like hiden valley fried chicken breast, rice and gravy, and some corn on the cob. I love having Salt Lick on the way home!
> Particularly today, since i could see some boneheads had a meet and greet on the off ramp of the expressway and 82.


Nottingham??  



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Y'all need to stop talkin about food!!!



Oh, you reminded me, since I was home I cooked up some smoked deer sausage to have ready for breakfast this week, of course, I "had" to taste test it!!  Nom, Nom, Nom..............


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 14, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I can do all those things, very well. And then make an arrowhead out of the bottom of the beer bottle.
> 
> 
> 
> Thought you done run out on us.



naaa


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Deal!
> 
> 
> I'll be around, just holler when you're ready!
> ...


 
Imma see you on or around the 25th. You'll be sorry you teased me like this...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 14, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Imma see you on or around the 25th. You'll be sorry you teased me like this...


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 14, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Tbug.... ya know Maya, huh huh..





Sorry to disappoint Yara but I know enough about Maya to know I can live without her. 

Used to think there was something to her poety until I watched enough interviews to know she's not my cup of tea and I certainly don't share her beliefs.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 14, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Deal!
> 
> 
> I'll be around, just holler when you're ready!
> ...



No, the off ramp of the expressway where the service road(Ledo Road) starts. This towns merging lanes sux.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Imma see you on or around the 25th. You'll be sorry you teased me like this...


Uuuhhh, no I won't............ that A.A.H.D will have kicked in & neither of us will remember!! 



Nicodemus said:


>



don't encourage him, that'll just help him remember!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> No, the off ramp of the expressway where the service road(Ledo Road) starts. This towns merging lanes sux.



Gotcha, I know it can get dicey at Nottingham too, so glad I still know the side roads over there, it beats sitting in traffic most of the time!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Uuuhhh, no I won't............ that A.A.H.D will have kicked in & neither of us will remember!!
> 
> 
> 
> don't encourage him, that'll just help him remember!!


 
Oh, I ain't forgettin this one, trust me..


----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh, I ain't forgettin this one, trust me..


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> finally home!!
> looks like hiden valley fried chicken breast, rice and gravy, and some corn on the cob. I love having Salt Lick on the way home!
> Particularly today, since i could see some boneheads had a meet and greet on the off ramp of the expressway and 82.



Wobbert  What the heck did you just say?  


Translation please


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 14, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Wobbert  What the heck did you just say?
> 
> 
> Translation please



I assume thats the pink eye meds talking. Is it anything like reading thru beer goggles? 
Chicken breast nuggets fried with flour mixed with Hidden valley ranch seasonings. I bought it at Salt Lick meat market that is on hwy 82 along the way home along with the corn.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 14, 2010)

its so hot that i acutally stopped at the quik-e-mart and got one of them coca-cola icee things.  They purty good!


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I assume thats the pink eye meds talking. Is it anything like reading thru beer goggles?
> Chicken breast nuggets fried with flour mixed with Hidden valley ranch seasonings. I bought it at Salt Lick meat market that is on hwy 82 along the way home along with the corn.



No, it's not the pink eye or the beer goggles.    

Go back and read what you posted. I was thinking you had some sort of rondezvous with SouthGeorgiaGirl on the way home or something.  

I was gonna offer you a hideout until DougE and Bubbette calmed down.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 14, 2010)

BEER BEER BEER BEER 

whooo its hawter n a muffler out chonder


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I assume thats the pink eye meds talking. Is it anything like reading thru beer goggles?
> Chicken breast nuggets fried with flour mixed with Hidden valley ranch seasonings. I bought it at Salt Lick meat market that is on hwy 82 along the way home along with the corn.



So they got that store open..huh?

Afternoon everybody.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I was gonna offer you a hideout until DougE calmed down.


 
Are you kidding??? Douge would pay good money for that kind of time alone at home to fiddle with his hanger full of fishin gear.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 14, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> its so hot that i acutally stopped at the quik-e-mart and got one of them coca-cola icee things.  They purty good!



Love the ones at Quik Trip.

Especially with some rum in it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 14, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> No, it's not the pink eye or the beer goggles.
> 
> Go back and read what you posted. I was thinking you had some sort of rondezvous with SouthGeorgiaGirl on the way home or something.
> 
> I was gonna offer you a hideout until DougE and Bubbette calmed down.


ain't it amazing how leaving a word out of a sentence can change the meaning? 



Sweetwater said:


> So they got that store open..huh?
> 
> Afternoon everybody.


Yep. It's been open a few months. Carrolls sausage is open too but it's over on Philema. Nice having two quality meat markets in town now.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> ain't it amazing how leaving a word out of a sentence can change the meaning?
> 
> 
> Yep. It's been open a few months. Carrolls sausage is open too but it's over on Philema. Nice having two quality meat markets in town now.



Three! Don`t forget about Mikes.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 14, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Are you kidding??? Douge would pay good money for that kind of time alone at home to fiddle with his hanger full of fishin gear.



well, Bubbette IS out of town.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 14, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Three! Don`t forget about Mikes.



sorry, my experiences with Mikes hasn't been good. I'm thru with both the store and the deer processing.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 14, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Love the ones at Quik Trip.
> 
> Especially with some rum in it.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> well, Bubbette IS out of town.



Ima tell!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> ain't it amazing how leaving a word out of a sentence can change the meaning?
> 
> 
> Yep. It's been open a few months. Carrolls sausage is open too but it's over on Philema. Nice having two quality meat markets in town now.



Carrol's sausage...Mmmmmm. Another thing I miss about SOWEGA.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 14, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Ima tell!



Good!!!!
Tell her i'm shopping online at Bass Pro, Cabela's and pricing a travel travel while your at it! 

















good lawd, what was i thinking?


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Good!!!!
> Tell her i'm shopping online at Bass Pro, Cabela's and pricing a travel travel while your at it!
> 
> 
> ...





Whazza travel travel?  




     

S'okay Wobbert-Woo  I can't hardly read what you've posted anyway.


----------



## Otis (Jun 14, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Anyone need thier house cleaned? Supper cooked? Yard mowed? I am a well trained woman and do what I am told.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 14, 2010)

Otis said:


>



i see arrows in your future..... with pink fletching and Rage broadheads.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> good lawd, what was i thinking?


 
I bet you weren't...



Otis said:


>


 
Dude!!!! You do know that statements such as that will get you eternally removed from the bourbon pecan pie list don't you??


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 14, 2010)

I wish whoever would leave my avatars alone.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 14, 2010)

Otis said:


>


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> i see arrows in your future..... with pink fletching and Rage broadheads.




RamCats  

Too expensive to use on Otis, I'll throw a small game head his way.  





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dude!!!! You do know that statements such as that will get you eternally removed from the BLACKBERRY JAM list don't you??


----------



## Hankus (Jun 14, 2010)

dis BEER for yall, anybody need a special one while I'm at it tonight


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2010)

turtlebug said:


>


 
Ummmm, I don't think I've made that list yet...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 14, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ummmm, I don't think I've made that list yet...



me neither but i'm hoping that dragging around stands and feeders gets me some blackberry points.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 14, 2010)

Blackberry jam list??

Turtlebug...Have I ever told you how awesome I think you are...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 14, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> I wish whoever would leave my avatars alone.



tweren't me. Yet.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 14, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ummmm, I don't think I've made that list yet...





No one has, as this is the first year in a while I might actually have my hands on a decent amount of blackberries.  


I haven't been able to get a lot of good blackberries in a LONG time.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Blackberry jam list??
> 
> Turtlebug...Have I ever told you how awesome I think you are...


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 14, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Hey...it's blackberry jam man.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> me neither but i'm hoping that dragging around stands and feeders gets me some blackberry points.



You know good and well my treats start with my Albany/Leesburg family, works up to my Schley County peeps and then north from there.  Except for the detour to Miguel as he's kind of considered an Albany peep for as much time as he spent down here. 

But for you Wobbert-Woo  I'd mash em with my bare feetsies, still on the briars just to make you some jam.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> But for you Wobbert-Woo  I'd mash em with my bare feetsies, still on the briars just to make you some jam.


 
Lawd, I can't even comment on that!!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 14, 2010)

hey yaalll gess what


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> hey yaalll gess what


 
You found one??


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 14, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You found one??



no its hawt out dere


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 14, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> hey yaalll gess what



You still haven't mastered spell check?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 14, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Lawd, I can't even comment on that!!!



I guess that means the jam won't be seedless?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 14, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> You still haven't mastered spell check?



The ignore list can be a wonderful thing....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I guess that means the jam won't be seedless?


 
That's it, keep on feeding the visuals...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 14, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's it, keep on feeding the visuals...



time to fry chicken.Ya'll keep it real.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> time to fry chicken.Ya'll keep it real.



Later....grillin up some chops myself, braised with some teriyaki and pineapple juice.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2010)

Idjits. I guess I'll go fix a pb&j so I don't have to eat another one of those aweful healthy choice meals..


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 14, 2010)

Just finished some grilled chicken with teriyaki rice and some good old pinto beans.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 14, 2010)

Pork tenderloins, chicken breasts and grilled zuc's and squash and red bell peppers in pesto sauce.   Yum Yum   Smoked with Apple wood I got from Jeff C.!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 14, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I can do all those things, very well. And then make an arrowhead out of the bottom of the beer bottle.
> 
> 
> 
> Thought you done run out on us.


So that proves my point.... you're not old Nic!


turtlebug said:


> Sorry to disappoint Yara but I know enough about Maya to know I can live without her.
> 
> Used to think there was something to her poety until I watched enough interviews to know she's not my cup of tea and I certainly don't share her beliefs.


She came to my school last year for a reading. I got to meet her in person but when I went to get my booked signed she didnt have the tude. I like her work but don't care for her attitude on life.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 14, 2010)

We had grilled chops braised in teriyaki and pineapple, grilled corn on the cobb, pasta salad, and green beans. I been on Mrs. Sweetwater about starches.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2010)

Can we pleassssse talk about something besides food?


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 14, 2010)

hmmmmmm...........


----------



## Otis (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 14, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> hmmmmmm...........



Troublemaker...


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 14, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Troublemaker...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2010)

Otis said:


>


 
What are you grinnin at Monkeyboy??


----------



## slip (Jun 14, 2010)

grilled burgers and grilled squash...


----------



## Otis (Jun 14, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What are you grinnin at Monkeyboy??


 

You cupcake. C'mere!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 14, 2010)

Otis said:


> You cupcake. C'mere!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 14, 2010)

Otis said:


> You cupcake. C'mere!



No YOU come here


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2010)

Otis said:


> You cupcake. C'mere!


 
Lassie is the only one allowed to call me that....


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 14, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Lassie is the only one allowed to call me that....



You two need a room?


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 14, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> You two need a room?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> You two need a room?


 
That you kettle???


----------



## slip (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 14, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Can we pleassssse talk about something besides food?


 
And I was gonna hit ya up for sushi tomorrow...  


(Ya in??)


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2010)

StriperAddict said:


> And I was gonna hit ya up for sushi tomorrow...
> 
> 
> (Ya in??)


 
Not sure I'll be around, they got me runnin all over the place this week....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 14, 2010)

stepping slowly back out of the room........


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> stepping slowly back out of the room........



RUN robert!!! RUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 14, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> RUN robert!!! RUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


where to?


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 14, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not sure I'll be around, they got me runnin all over the place this week....


 
Choose a day besides Friday next week and I'll put up a sushi thread in the gatherings section .  It's been a while since we had a big bait bash !!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 14, 2010)

The missus made homemade raviolis for dinner. She needs a little more practice, but they ain't bad


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2010)

StriperAddict said:


> Choose a day besides Friday next week and I'll put up a sushi thread in the gatherings section . It's been a while since we had a big bait bash !!


 
It'll be later than that. I'll be all over the place next week too, and in Albeeeny on Friday.


----------



## Swede (Jun 14, 2010)

Hiya.

Made the kids hamburger patties with mashed taters, gravy and fresh green beans


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 14, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It'll be later than that. I'll be all over the place next week too, and in Albeeeny on Friday.


 
Bummer, bait's a beckonin' 

Ok, I'll put one up for the last week this month.  If ya can't make it, that just means more for me  !


----------



## Swede (Jun 14, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It'll be later than that. I'll be all over the place next week too, and in Albeeeny on Friday.



You are so non committal


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 14, 2010)

Swede said:


> Hiya.
> 
> Made the kids hamburger patties with mashed taters, gravy and fresh green beans


 

Sounds too good, I'm glad I had dinner already.


----------



## slip (Jun 14, 2010)

dang, went to put up the chickens since its thundering and the neighbor brought over a baby mournin dove...fell in their pool and aint doing so good. guess its going to the rescue i used to work at...


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 14, 2010)

Just got a call from a friend...they have found a way to stop the oil leak.....

They are gonna put a giant gold wedding band with 100 carat diamonds around it.....

The theory is it'll stop ....well you know...


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 14, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Just got a call from a friend...they have found a way to stop the oil leak.....
> 
> They are gonna put a giant gold wedding band with 100 carat diamonds around it.....
> 
> The theory is it'll stop ....well you know...



 Got that text a week ago.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 14, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Just got a call from a friend...they have found a way to stop the oil leak.....
> 
> They are gonna put a giant gold wedding band with 100 carat diamonds around it.....
> 
> The theory is it'll stop ....well you know...



Bwaaahahaha...


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 14, 2010)

Driveby


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2010)

Swede said:


> You are so non committal


I learned it from the WOW's..


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 14, 2010)

turtlebug said:


>



day still going rough, huh?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> day still going rough, huh?


 
I told her not to put the whole box of pop-rocks in her mouth at one time...


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> day still going rough, huh?



Naw, page just wasn't moving. 

Soon as that posted, it was ALIVE again.


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 14, 2010)

turtlebug said:


>



Quack sent me  atext with Homers pic in it.

Well it kinda looked like him and something else,just cant quite figure it out.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 14, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Naw, page just wasn't moving.
> 
> Soon as that posted, it was ALIVE again.



sorry, theres about 5 different Drivel threads going. The others are disguised.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 14, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Can we pleassssse talk about something besides food?



I just got thru with fried pork chops,fried okry,baked tater with sweet tea


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> sorry, theres about 5 different Drivel threads going. The others are disguised.


 
Make that 6, another one just popped up..


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> sorry, theres about 5 different Drivel threads going. The others are disguised.



I've noticed. 

Well, time for eye meds and then off to bed. Not like I'll be able to read anything for half an hour or so anyway.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 14, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I've noticed.
> 
> Well, time for eye meds and then off to bed. Not like I'll be able to read anything for half an hour or so anyway.



sleep tight, Bugsy!


----------



## slip (Jun 14, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I've noticed.
> 
> Well, time for eye meds and then off to bed. Not like I'll be able to read anything for half an hour or so anyway.



G'night bugs. hope you eye quits leaking "bacteria filled pus" soon.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 14, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I've noticed.
> 
> Well, time for eye meds and then off to bed. Not like I'll be able to read anything for half an hour or so anyway.



Nite tbug...hope the eye gets better.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 14, 2010)

slip said:


> G'night bugs. hope you eye quits leaking "bacteria filled pus" soon.




Thanks for the lovely visual....


----------



## slip (Jun 14, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Thanks for the lovely visual....







dang thunder is about to knock stuff off my walls!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2010)

slip said:


> dang thunder is about to knock stuff off my walls!


 
I told you not to eat two bowls full of pinto beans in one sitting.


----------



## slip (Jun 14, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I told you not to eat two bowls full of pinto beans in one sitting.



i didnt hear you?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 14, 2010)

slip said:


> dang thunder is about to knock stuff off my walls!



well, we haven't had rain since TBug was here last week. It is still very hot and muggy outside but i don't think we have a chance of rain till Thursday( i plan to check trail cams that day).


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 14, 2010)

Howdy yall!


----------



## slip (Jun 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> well, we haven't had rain since TBug was here last week. It is still very hot and muggy outside but i don't think we have a chance of rain till Thursday( i plan to check trail cams that day).



i watered every dang thing thats green today and...it rains. but i didnt trust the little bit of thunder i heard, its been so dry and the ground is so hard i cant even get the tiller to bite in.

its been so humid ... i wont even start on that.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm gonna watch Pawn Stars and call it a night. See ya'll later.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 14, 2010)

wow this driveler is lasting a little longer than the last few


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm gonna watch Pawn Stars and call it a night. See ya'll later.



 dont waste your time, they are all reruns.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 14, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> wow this driveler is lasting a little longer than the last few



Well hello


----------



## slip (Jun 14, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> dont waste your time, they are all reruns.



nu uh! this one and the next one are new.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 14, 2010)

slip said:


> nu uh! this one and the next one are new.



 well thats the first!!

I prefer swamp loggers and Dog the bounty hunter.  Only man on the face of the planet that can make a mullet look tough.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 14, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Well hello



Hello back at ya


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 14, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Hello back at ya



Hows it hangin?


----------



## slip (Jun 14, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> well thats the first!!
> 
> I prefer swamp loggers and Dog the bounty hunter.  Only man on the face of the planet that can make a mullet look tough.



yeah...he and his people are...

uh, funny.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 14, 2010)

slip said:


> yeah...he and his people are...
> 
> uh, funny.



I never seen so many velcro straps needed to hold a can of mace on, that randomly gets mashed in the cars causing a temporary evacuation. Not to mention baby lisa always cryin about "I'm scared" I just love it.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 14, 2010)

beer


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 14, 2010)

Hankus said:


> beer



  You sure do remind me of someone.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 14, 2010)

Be back gotta help out


----------



## Hankus (Jun 14, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> You sure do remind me of someone.



I hope not an alcoholic I don't like those meetings you have to go to I'll jus be a drunk


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 14, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I hope not an alcoholic I don't like those meetings you have to go to I'll jus be a drunk



 AA is for quitters.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 14, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> AA is for quitters.



thats it and I caint stand a quitter
(I'm gonna do it till I get it right)


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 14, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> well thats the first!!
> 
> I prefer swamp loggers and Dog the bounty hunter.  Only man on the face of the planet that can make a mullet look tough.



Dawg is such a tool...he's got "Snap-On" tattooed on his forehead...


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 14, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Dawg is such a tool...he's got "Snap-On" tattooed on his forehead...









I aint touchin that one.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 14, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> I aint touchin that one.



Why?...it don't bite....


----------



## Hankus (Jun 14, 2010)

whew that dawg is so tuff I know a couple five year olds that could evade or whip him          his choice


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 14, 2010)

*!*



Hankus said:


> whew that dawg is so tuff I know a couple five year olds that could evade or whip him          his choice



Hes not the scary one. Its beth, that woman could whoop a man, I know she could.  Shes got a mouth on her thats for sure.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 14, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Hes not the scary one. Its beth, that woman could whoop a man, I know she could.  Shes got a mouth on her thats for sure.



all womens got a mouth but I know some gals that could keep it wired up for her for a while


----------



## slip (Jun 14, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Hes not the scary one. Its beth, that woman could whoop a man, I know she could.  Shes got a mouth on her thats for sure.



i dont know how she hasnt gotten her butt beat for the crap she yells at people on that show.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow this heat is making work out of control busy


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

guess we won't hafta worry about any super speeders in here


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 14, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> guess we won't hafta worry about any super speeders in here



I dunno... I gotta leadfoot....it comes from my moonshinin grandpa.


----------



## slip (Jun 14, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> guess we won't hafta worry about any super speeders in here



pfffftttt bwhahaha that avatar cracks me up.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> I dunno... I gotta leadfoot....it comes from my moonshinin grandpa.



not the drivin kind   

How you doin tonight SW?


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 14, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> guess we won't hafta worry about any super speeders in here



Is that your outfit you sewed up


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

slip said:


> pfffftttt bwhahaha that avatar cracks me up.


stretchy fabric  


Da thunder boomers vibrate yer pictures off the wall yet?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Is that your outfit you sewed up



 nope


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 14, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> nope



Thought maybe that was your new swimmey suit or outfit for fpg


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 14, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> not the drivin kind
> 
> How you doin tonight SW?



Great...and U?



deerehauler said:


> Thought maybe that was your new swimmey suit or outfit for fpg



Yeah snowy?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Thought maybe that was your new swimmey suit or outfit for fpg



mebe 


I've been sewing KIDS clothes all night  ....not mine  aint gonna catch my in any of _that_ kinda stretchy  fabric


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Great...and U?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah snowy?



good 

see above post 

ok back to sewin


----------



## Hankus (Jun 14, 2010)

howdy Snowy


----------



## slip (Jun 14, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> stretchy fabric
> 
> 
> Da thunder boomers vibrate yer pictures off the wall yet?



nope, got lucky there.

no pictures on my walls anyway. just dead stuff and a gun rack.

you might be a redneck if your worried about your gun rack falling and busting your deer skulls.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 14, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> mebe
> 
> 
> I've been sewing KIDS clothes all night  ....not mine  aint gonna catch my in any of _that_ kinda stretchy  fabric



Oh I ma sure you could give old wonder woman a run for her mone


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 14, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Wow this heat is making work out of control busy


Whasup DJ!!



SnowHunter said:


> guess we won't hafta worry about any super speeders in here





deerehauler said:


> Is that your outfit you sewed up





SnowHunter said:


> stretchy fabric


......Hey Snowy!!.......Just passin through on my way to bed!!...Ya'll have a good night!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 14, 2010)

slip said:


> nope, got lucky there.
> 
> no pictures on my walls anyway. just dead stuff and a gun rack.
> 
> you might be a redneck if your worried about your gun rack falling and busting your deer skulls.



I get the same worries sometimes


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 14, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Whasup DJ!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Evenin Mitch night Mitch


----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2010)

G'nite Johnboy, Mary Ellen, ............


----------



## LJay (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey Ya'll!!! Bet you thought I wuz dead HuH????


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 14, 2010)

Keebs said:


> G'nite Johnboy, Mary Ellen, ............


Night Keebs



LJay said:


> Hey Ya'll!!! Bet you thought I wuz dead HuH????



Hey Ljay


----------



## slip (Jun 14, 2010)

LJay said:


> Hey Ya'll!!! Bet you thought I wuz dead HuH????



i was wondering about you the other day...hows you been?


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 15, 2010)

LJay said:


> Hey Ya'll!!! Bet you thought I wuz dead HuH????



I didn't even know you existed! They must have hundreds of mods at any one time around here


----------



## Hankus (Jun 15, 2010)

bout 5 pages on the backsde and I'm caught up


see yall in d mornin


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2010)

Mornin droolers..


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 15, 2010)

Mornin Hawt WOW's and knuckledraggers!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 15, 2010)

Good Morning!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 15, 2010)

mornin


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 15, 2010)

Yall have a great day its way past my bed time!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 15, 2010)

yet another delish mornin' .....


----------



## Hankus (Jun 15, 2010)

Mornin Yall



SETH I'M STILL AFTER YA


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 15, 2010)

Mornin y'all.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2010)

Aaahhhh, back at work and got the office to my self, it's gonna be a great day, great day indeed!!

HEY YA'LL!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 15, 2010)

have a goodun Keebs


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> have a goodun Keebs



I know I will, it's started off great, can't go no where but up from here!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Aaahhhh, back at work and got the office to my self, it's gonna be a great day, great day indeed!!
> 
> HEY YA'LL!!



Hey Sweet Kebo-Luscious!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Hey Sweet Kebo-Luscious!





Hooked On Quack said:


>






uuuuhhhh, I dunno whether to speak or run!!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> uuuuhhhh, I dunno whether to speak or run!!!!



You can run but you caint hide!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> uuuuhhhh, I dunno whether to speak or run!!!!



run keebs run


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> uuuuhhhh, I dunno whether to speak or run!!!!



You know you'd be running TO me and my Boss brother!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> You can run but you caint hide!


You ain't tried to find me in MY neck of the woods...........................   



Seth carter said:


> run keebs run


eeehhhh, hot air, hot air................ 



Hooked On Quack said:


> You know you'd be running TO me and my Boss brother!!



uuuuhhhh mehbe, mehbe not............ sooo many........... uuuhhh..................... nebermind.............


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 15, 2010)

hmmmmmmm


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 15, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> hmmmmmmm



hmmmmmmafa


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> hmmmmmmm



careful, I smell smoke.....................


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> careful, I smell smoke.....................



 Has my newest avatar been spotted? is he mad?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Has my newest avatar been spotted? is he mad?



I dunno, he was to go back to work today, so I don't know when he'll be peeking in, leave it, I wanna see dis!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I dunno, he was to go back to work today, so I don't know when he'll be peeking in, leave it, I wanna see dis!



 So do I.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 15, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> So do I.



mines better


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 15, 2010)

Poor Nic...


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 15, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> mines better



Yeah seth I gotta give that one to  ya. You did good.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> mines better



Y'know Seth, if you'd JUST get better with your punctuation & spelling, we'd never know your age! 
It is We're (We are) gonna get you not  - were (Where were you hiding???)


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 15, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Yeah seth I gotta give that one to  ya. You did good.



you did too


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 15, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> View attachment 534942


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> View attachment 534942


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jun 15, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> View attachment 534942


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> View attachment 534942


 

That's right, tick him off after his first day back at work, and it's 100 degrees outside. That oughta work out real good for you later on tonight...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 15, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's right, tick him off after his first day back at work, and it's 100 degrees outside. That oughta work out real good for you later on tonight...



I know he can throw a hawk purty good, but im about 300 miles due north of him. 

and if bands me, i have family in the trucking business that wont hesitate to drop off a "Fowl" shipment at his place.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 15, 2010)

hey evrybody change the avitar or sig too somyhing about guineas


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 15, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> hey evrybody change the avitar or sig too somyhing about guineas


And be like all the other Lemmings? I don't think so...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 15, 2010)

afternoon, peopleses!
slow day on the forum, huh?


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> afternoon, peopleses!
> slow day on the forum, huh?



yep real slow


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's right, tick him off after his first day back at work, and it's 100 degrees outside. That oughta work out real good for you later on tonight...


    



rhbama3 said:


> afternoon, peopleses!
> slow day on the forum, huh?


Hiya Robert!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 15, 2010)

Mernin Yall


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mernin Yall



Mernin............ uuuhhh, HEY Snowy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 15, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mernin Yall



Mornin snowbabe. 

  ...must have been a heck of a night.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Mernin............ uuuhhh, HEY Snowy!!!!!!!!!!!


Hey Sista!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 15, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> yep real slow



Seth...you stole my previous avatar. That one has been used. That is in direct violation of rule 32 subsection A of the drivelers handbook. You are currently being reviewed for banishment.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 15, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin snowbabe.
> 
> ...must have been a heck of a night.



Hey Neil   was up till bout 6am again


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 15, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Neil   was up till bout 6am again



Everything alright.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 15, 2010)

hey all...don't mind me...just cruising thru!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 15, 2010)

lawd its hot.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hiya Robert!


Hey, BayBay!!!


SnowHunter said:


> Mernin Yall


umm...... morning? What in the world have you been up to? 


Sterlo58 said:


> Seth...you stole my previous avatar. That one has been used. That is in direct violation of rule 32 subsection A of the drivelers handbook. You are currently being reviewed for banishment.


Put him on the Ignore List!!!  It's growing by the minute!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 15, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> lawd its hot.



wanna come sit in the koi pond wiff me? 
Trying to work up the nerve to go clean it up again.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> wanna come sit in the koi pond wiff me?
> Trying to work up the nerve to go clean it up again.



 sounds good to me.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> wanna come sit in the koi pond wiff me?
> Trying to work up the nerve to go clean it up again.



Don't like it when them Koi's nibble at yer...er..uh...toes.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 15, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> sounds good to me.




going to put my floaties on right now! Gotta find my snorkel......


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 15, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Everything alright.



Oh yeah, with the kids at the grandparents all week, I'm on Nas schedule now, makes more sense...


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 15, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Don't like it when them Koi's nibble at yer...er..uh...toes.



Speaking of, My mom threw me in hers last week. She got pictures too.  and her biggest koi is a pain in the  butt. She likes to hit you on the back of the knee's.  and she tears up all the plants. Shes pretty big though..... plus that white tshirt will never be the same.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> going to put my floaties on right now! Gotta find my snorkel......



 Okies.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 15, 2010)

Mornin Wingman! 

Mornin Tuffy


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 15, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Speaking of, My mom threw me in hers last week. She got pictures too.  and her biggest koi is a pain in the  butt. She likes to hit you on the back of the knee's.  and she tears up all the plants. Shes pretty big though..... plus that white tshirt will never be the same.



MUST POST PICS. It's in the drivelers handbook.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 15, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Speaking of, My mom threw me in hers last week. She got pictures too.  and her biggest koi is a pain in the  butt. She likes to hit you on the back of the knee's.  and she tears up all the plants. Shes pretty big though..... plus that white tshirt will never be the same.




mine are friendly but i used to have one that was a bully. A great blue heron took him for an airplane ride( along with a few others) before i could finally get rid of him.
I walked out back just in time for a crack of thunder to scare the bejesus outta me. Where did THAT come from?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Seth...you stole my previous avatar. That one has been used. That is in direct violation of rule 32 subsection A of the drivelers handbook. You are currently being reviewed for banishment.


 Well I'll be, was wondering who would remember that!!



SnowHunter said:


> Hey Neil   was up till bout 6am again






boneboy96 said:


> hey all...don't mind me...just cruising thru!


Hiya Bob! 


rhbama3 said:


> wanna come sit in the koi pond wiff me?
> Trying to work up the nerve to go clean it up again.





SnowHunter said:


> Oh yeah, with the kids at the grandparents all week, I'm on Nas schedule now, makes more sense...


  


Tuffdawg said:


> Speaking of, My mom threw me in hers last week. She got pictures too.  and her biggest koi is a pain in the  butt. She likes to hit you on the back of the knee's.  and she tears up all the plants. Shes pretty big though..... plus that white tshirt will never be the same.



 shouldn't have messed wiff her ben gay!!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 15, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Wingman!
> 
> Mornin Tuffy



Mornin snowbabe! with this heat, imma start staying up all night and sleeping all day 



Sterlo58 said:


> MUST POST PICS. It's in the drivelers handbook.



Its a g forum remember?



rhbama3 said:


> mine are friendly but i used to have one that was a bully. A great blue heron took him for an airplane ride( along with a few others) before i could finally get rid of him.
> I walked out back just in time for a crack of thunder to scare the bejesus outta me. Where did THAT come from?


This one my mom has, I bought for her for mothers day over 9 years ago. Its HUGE, its a gold "butterfly"? I guess. Got the long tail and fins. Shes pretty. If the pond wasnt algaefied I would take some pics.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> mine are friendly but i used to have one that was a bully. A great blue heron took him for an airplane ride( along with a few others) before i could finally get rid of him.
> I walked out back just in time for a crack of thunder to scare the bejesus outta me. Where did THAT come from?



ck Sparky's radar sticky, it's EVERYwhere!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Oh yeah, with the kids at the grandparents all week, I'm on Nas schedule now, makes more sense...


 
Hey Sis.. I see you got your wonder woman outfit finished..



Tuffdawg said:


> Speaking of, My mom threw me in hers last week. She got pictures too.  and her biggest koi is a pain in the butt. She likes to hit you on the back of the knee's.  and she tears up all the plants. Shes pretty big though..... plus that white tshirt will never be the same.


 
Koi are actually good eatin..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> mine are friendly but i used to have one that was a bully. A great blue heron took him for an airplane ride( along with a few others) before i could finally get rid of him.
> I walked out back just in time for a crack of thunder to scare the bejesus outta me. Where did THAT come from?


 
A cloud?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 15, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> A cloud?



That quality edumacashun comes in handy don't it?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> That quality edumacashun comes in handy don't it?


 
Blindingly brilliant wasn't it..


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 15, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Blindingly brilliant wasn't it..



cloud went bye bye. Gonna try to wade in it again.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 15, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Sis.. I see you got your wonder woman outfit finished..
> 
> 
> 
> Koi are actually good eatin..



My mom would kill you over her fish. We caught my oldest boy nathan, with a fishing pole and hook over in it about two years ago......... Lets just say that poor child wont go near it anymore.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> cloud went bye bye. Gonna try to wade in it again.



 quit that tickles


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 15, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> quit that tickles


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> mine are friendly but i used to have one that was a bully. A great blue heron took him for an airplane ride( along with a few others) before i could finally get rid of him.
> I walked out back just in time for a crack of thunder to scare the bejesus outta me. Where did THAT come from?


 take a couple years off ya, did it? 


Tuffdawg said:


> Mornin snowbabe! with this heat, imma start staying up all night and sleeping all day
> 
> .


 It sure is nice  Course, the AC doesn't keep up with the heat, even set on 66, its 78 in here right now  



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Sis.. I see you got your wonder woman outfit finished..
> 
> 
> 
> Koi are actually good eatin..


Hey Bro 

Yup  Now for the bling belt, where'd I put my tinfoil


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 15, 2010)

Of all days to be tossed outta the shop and into substations!

Jeezum crow it's HOT!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 15, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> take a couple years off ya, did it?
> It sure is nice  Course, the AC doesn't keep up with the heat, even set on 66, its 78 in here right now
> 
> 
> ...


Well, the thunder made Sammy run and jump on my bed. Big baby chocolate lab! 
My AC has been running nonstop for two weeks now.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 15, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Of all days to be tossed outta the shop and into substations!
> 
> Jeezum crow it's HOT!!!


Be careful out there Chuckiepoo!  Don't want to hear of ya gettn sick again!!!



rhbama3 said:


> Well, the thunder made Sammy run and jump on my bed. Big baby chocolate lab!
> My AC has been running nonstop for two weeks now.


 It makes my two bark like crazy 

Yup, this unit is only a couple years old  I've got windows tinfoiled, double curtained, and its havin a hard time cooling, moreso then last year


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 15, 2010)

Gotta run fix the youngin sumpin to eat before ball practice. Catch up with yall later.


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 15, 2010)

Bunch of hens cackling in Spanish ....and I understand enough to know they're yapping about me.....


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, the thunder made Sammy run and jump on my bed. Big baby chocolate lab!
> My AC has been running nonstop for two weeks now.





Send Sammy to my house.  I'll protect him.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 15, 2010)

Splat found a snuggle partner last night


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 15, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Send Sammy to my house.  I'll protect him.



It's hard to type with his head under my arm. Stoopid dog...


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 15, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Gotta run fix the youngin sumpin to eat before ball practice. Catch up with yall later.


Yall have fun!  


TGattis said:


> Bunch of hens cackling in Spanish ....and I understand enough to know they're yapping about me.....


   


turtlebug said:


> Send Sammy to my house.  I'll protect him.



Hey BugsySista!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 15, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Splat found a snuggle partner last night
> 
> View attachment 534982



splat? are we talking about a dog?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Of all days to be tossed outta the shop and into substations!
> 
> Jeezum crow it's HOT!!!


Dang, keep hydrated!! 



Sterlo58 said:


> Gotta run fix the youngin sumpin to eat before ball practice. Catch up with yall later.


Later gator!! 



TGattis said:


> Bunch of hens cackling in Spanish ....and I understand enough to know they're yapping about me.....


They gots a good subject & giving someone else a rest.............. 



turtlebug said:


> Send Sammy to my house.  I'll protect him.



BUGSY to da RESCUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 15, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> splat? are we talking about a dog?



yes, the puppy  not Na


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 15, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> yes, the puppy  not Na
> View attachment 534984



 cute. 


Hey Tbug, hows the eyeballs today?


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> It's hard to type with his head under my arm. Stoopid dog...




So tell Woozer to move so Sammy can have his spot back.    





SnowHunter said:


> Hey BugsySista!



Snowmamasista! 

I love Splat!  She's soooo adorable.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 15, 2010)

Afternoon Tbug, Snowy, Keebie, Troy, Bama, Tuff, Sterlo, Hugh, and anyone else I may have missed!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 15, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Afternoon Tbug, Snowy, Keebie, Troy, Bama, Tuff, Sterlo, Hugh, and anyone else I may have missed!



Hi chuck.  You coolin off yet?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Bunch of hens cackling in Spanish ....and I understand enough to know they're yapping about me.....


 
If you were 50 ft. up on a sign you wouldn't have to put up with that crap..



turtlebug said:


> Send Sammy to my house.  I'll protect him.


 
Hey Turtlebabe. How's your eyeballs?



Tuffdawg said:


> splat? are we talking about a dog?


 
Dang near an orphaned dog, after a bout of early alzheimers by her and Nate at DOG II...


----------



## slip (Jun 15, 2010)

man im glad deer season isnt this time of year.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 15, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> cute.
> 
> 
> Hey Tbug, hows the eyeballs today?



Hey Tuffy. Better thanks. 

I thought we were gonna have WWIII over the blinds in the draw room though. They're still super sensitive to light and a few morons thought they couldn't function with the blinds shut. 

They thought otherwise when I threatened to not wash my hands and touch EVERYTHING in the room.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 15, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> cute.
> 
> 
> Hey Tbug, hows the eyeballs today?


Yup she is 

Yeah, Bugsy, hows da eyes? 


turtlebug said:


> So tell Woozer to move so Sammy can have his spot back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait till ya ever meet her in person  She's pitiful in a cute way 


chuckb7718 said:


> Afternoon Tbug, Snowy, Keebie, Troy, Bama, Tuff, Sterlo, Hugh, and anyone else I may have missed!



Hey Chuckiepoo!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 15, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Hey Tuffy. Better thanks.
> 
> I thought we were gonna have WWIII over the blinds in the draw room though. They're still super sensitive to light and a few morons thought they couldn't function with the blinds shut.
> 
> They thought otherwise when I threatened to not wash my hands and touch EVERYTHING in the room.



 Yeah. We didnt have to worry about drop in company when nathan had it a few months back.  He was our people repellent.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 15, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Hey Tuffy. Better thanks.
> 
> I thought we were gonna have WWIII over the blinds in the draw room though. They're still super sensitive to light and a few morons thought they couldn't function with the blinds shut.
> 
> They thought otherwise when I threatened to not wash my hands and touch EVERYTHING in the room.


  Go BugsySista!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 15, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Afternoon Tbug, Snowy, Keebie, Troy, Bama, Tuff, Sterlo, Hugh, and anyone else I may have missed!



Chuckypoo! 

You better be taking it easy in this heat.    





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Turtlebabe. How's your eyeballs?



Good enough to quote and reply.  

 





slip said:


> man im glad deer season isnt this time of year.



You ain't kiddin Slip.  

I gotta go buy my dog a kiddie pool tomorrow.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 15, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang near an orphaned dog, after a bout of early alzheimers by her and Nate at DOG II...



  

Colin woulda kept her safe for us


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 15, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Colin woulda kept her safe for us



Snowy did you forget your dog?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 15, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> *If you were 50 ft. up on a sign you wouldn't have to put up with that crap..
> *
> Hey Turtlebabe. How's your eyeballs?
> 
> ...



 How RUDE!!!! I don't like ya any more..... back to your cage Michael.... I mean Miguel.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 15, 2010)

slip said:


> man im glad deer season isnt this time of year.



aint that the truch 

Hey Slip!  Still got the gun rack and deer heads securely on the wall?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 15, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Snowy did you forget your dog?



  

yes


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 15, 2010)

Wow....It is HOT HOT HOT outside!!!! What up peeps?


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 15, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Wow....It is HOT HOT HOT outside!!!! What up peeps?



I gotcha covered Timmay 


MY TURN MY TURN MY TURN MY TURN MY TURN MY TURN!      

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5026987#post5026987


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 15, 2010)

Jeez, how hot is it????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Colin woulda kept her safe for us


 
You should have heard Colin trying to get across to me that y'all had done that. I was sweatin my patooty off gettin the camper stuff put up tryin to get ready to leave. He kept asking, "Doesn't Splat belong to Nicole and Nathan?" and I kept answering yes. After about the third time he asked it I yelled YES, WHY!!! He said, well, they left and Splat is still here...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Jeez, how hot is it????


 
I would tell you, but you don't like me anymore, plus you can't tell the difference from someone from Mexico and someone from Spain...Dang Cuban's..


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 15, 2010)

I got a Cuban for ya Mikey....and your gonna have to change your name to Monica if you keep it up.....


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 15, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I gotcha covered Timmay
> 
> 
> MY TURN MY TURN MY TURN MY TURN MY TURN MY TURN!
> ...


woohoo!! 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> You should have heard Colin trying to get across to me that y'all had done that. I was sweatin my patooty off gettin the camper stuff put up tryin to get ready to leave. He kept asking, "Doesn't Splat belong to Nicole and Nathan?" and I kept answering yes. After about the third time he asked it I yelled YES, WHY!!! He said, well, they left and Splat is still here...


 We usually have everythin packed up before we say goodbyes... guess it was so hawt, I lost me marbles  If Ian hadn't had said somethin, we mighta got farther before I realized it    Poor Splat  She sure took a likin to Colin though    I think he was the only kid who didn't run her ragged all weekend


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 15, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Jeez, how hot is it????



It is sooooo hot the digital thermometers aren't registering numbers anymore the displays are saying GOOD LAWD it's HOT!!!!!!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 15, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Speaking of, My mom threw me in hers last week. She got pictures too.  and her biggest koi is a pain in the  butt. She likes to hit you on the back of the knee's.  and she tears up all the plants. Shes pretty big though..... plus that white tshirt will never be the same.



Can't get any more blantant than that....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 15, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I got a Cuban for ya Mikey....and your gonna have to change your name to Monica if you keep it up.....



Aye Carumba!!!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 15, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Can't get any more blantant than that....



Hey Sista


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 15, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Hi chuck.  You coolin off yet?



Some! My ac can't keep up!



slip said:


> man im glad deer season isnt this time of year.



Me too, Brother!!!



SnowHunter said:


> Hey Chuckiepoo!



Snowy!



turtlebug said:


> Chuckypoo!
> 
> You better be taking it easy in this heat.
> 
> I gotta go buy my dog a kiddie pool tomorrow.



Yes maam! Just did inspections today, but Jeez!

We got 'Oscar"....our shop dog one of them pools. I think he's gonna sleep in it!




bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Wow....It is HOT HOT HOT outside!!!! What up peeps?



Hey Timmay!
Here....on me!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 15, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Sista



Hey RitaSis!


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 15, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Jeez, how hot is it????



And this is cooled down from around 4:00 

96° F
Feels Like: 104° F
Wind: From SSW at 9mph


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 15, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Some! My ac can't keep up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Bro. This heat is crazy isn't it??


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 15, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Can't get any more blantant than that....



Hey Heather!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 15, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey RitaSis!



How da tan comin along?  



Ugh, I just remembered we gotta wedding to go to on Sat, 3pm, in a church with no AC


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 15, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Ugh, I just remembered we gotta wedding to go to on Sat, 3pm, in a church with no AC


 
Hottest part of the day and no air?

I DON'T want to see the wedding pics !


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 15, 2010)

StriperAddict said:


> Hottest part of the day and no air?
> 
> I DON'T want to see the wedding pics !



yup, 

guess wearin a dress was a good choice


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> yup,
> 
> guess wearin a dress was a good choice


 
drip, drip, drip, drip, drip, dri.....


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 15, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> drip, drip, drip, drip, drip, dri.....


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 15, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> drip, drip, drip, drip, drip, dri.....


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 15, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Hey Heather!



Chucky-poo!!!!!



SnowHunter said:


> How da tan comin along?
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh, I just remembered we gotta wedding to go to on Sat, 3pm, in a church with no AC



I hate tan lines.....

Cheesy Poof wedding?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I hate tan lines.....


 
Not me!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 15, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Chucky-poo!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



me too  

pretty much  they should have eloped


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 15, 2010)

Things not to do when outside today...

<!-- / message --><!-- attachments --><FIELDSET class=fieldset><LEGEND>Attached Images</LEGEND>
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




</FIELDSET>


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 15, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I hate tan lines.....





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not me!!!



Let me ask this.......ummmmm well, nevermind.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 15, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not me!!!



I know!



SnowHunter said:


> me too
> 
> pretty much  they should have eloped



Shall I dig out the Cheesy Poof Album?



StriperAddict said:


> Things not to do when outside today...
> 
> <!-- / message --><!-- attachments --><FIELDSET class=fieldset><LEGEND>Attached Images</LEGEND>
> 
> ...



Why not?


----------



## slip (Jun 15, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> aint that the truch
> 
> Hey Slip!  Still got the gun rack and deer heads securely on the wall?


everything is A okay...coulda swore my deer head started to sweat though.


YaraG. said:


> Jeez, how hot is it????


just a little warm...


OutFishHim said:


> I hate tan lines.....



try having a farmers tan.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 15, 2010)

StriperAddict said:


> Things not to do when outside today...
> 
> <!-- / message --><!-- attachments --><FIELDSET class=fieldset><LEGEND>Attached Images</LEGEND>
> 
> ...


  



OutFishHim said:


> I know!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sure  it'll gimme an idea of what to expect 

Ian and his cous do get to walk the "bride" down the aisle.. and Aimee is the flower girl  


slip said:


> everything is A okay...coulda swore my deer head started to sweat though.
> 
> just a little warm...
> 
> ...



 that wouldn't be a suprise!

Aimees lookin like a pro farmer


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 15, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Why not?


 
See post 980


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 15, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not me!!!



Me niether! I think tan lines are HOT!

If nothing else, a tan line accents the "hot zones"!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Me niether! I think tan lines are HOT!
> 
> If nothing else, a tan line accents the "hot zones"!


 
Glow in the dark LZ....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 15, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Me niether! I think tan lines are HOT!
> 
> If nothing else, a tan line accents the "hot zones"!



you mean having pasty white, fishbelly skin is not in fad anymore? aww, man......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> you mean having pasty white, fishbelly skin is not in fad anymore? aww, man......


 
Too bad, I've got lots of it, cept for my arms and my neck...


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 15, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> sure  it'll gimme an idea of what to expect
> 
> Ian and his cous do get to walk the "bride" down the aisle.. and Aimee is the flower girl
> 
> ...



I'll dig them up tomorrow!



StriperAddict said:


> See post 980







chuckb7718 said:


> Me niether! I think tan lines are HOT!
> 
> If nothing else, a tan line accents the "hot zones"!



ummm...........



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Glow in the dark LZ....


----------



## slip (Jun 15, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Glow in the dark LZ....


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 15, 2010)

Afternoon folks...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 15, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> drip, drip, drip, drip, drip, dri.....



Don't sweat the petty stuff, and don't pet......


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 15, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Afternoon folks...



RM......stayin cool???


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 15, 2010)

and another thread bites the dust-ah! another thread bites the dust-ah! and another ones gone, another ones gone, another drivel thread bite the dust-ah!!
ya'll drag the cooler to the new thread!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2010)

It's still heeeeeaaaaarrrrr!!!


----------

